# Fostex HP-A4



## findthomas

Does anyone have more info about this new DAC/amp from Fostex?


----------



## AnakChan

findthomas said:


> Does anyone have more info about this new DAC/amp from Fostex?


 
  
 Only what Fostex put on their news page :-

http://www.fostex.jp/news/373
 - takes optical, RCA, USB (self powered)
 - supports DSD up to 5.6MHz & PCM up to 24/192


----------



## findthomas

Thanks Anakchan,

Sure looks like the baby brother of the HP-A8.


----------



## seeteeyou

.


----------



## AnakChan

seeteeyou said:


> Just saw that micro SD slot so that might allow playing audio files directly off the card itself?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ja7NE3XwuMs
> 
> ...


 
  
 Looks like it. Afterall the HP-A8 had a SD Card slot. But surprising that the HP-A4 opted for microSD instead.


----------



## Clemmaster

That's some great news!
  
 I always wanted an update to the HP-A3 (a more "up-to-date" USB input, not that the original Tenor was bad, it was very well implemented).
 This one ticks all the boxes, except maybe the lack of an external power input.
  
 This one has a gain switch, which is much welcomed! I could not go past 12:00 with the HE-500 on the HP-A3. The preamp has a very low range of action with my Airmotiv 4s, too.
 Hope this one can lower the gain a bit.


----------



## daerron

Looks like a very nice unit! The HP-A3 was high on my shortlist, but didn't like the industrial look and limited USB input. The HP-A4 is definitely asking for a spot under my x-mas tree this year! Was wondering what to do with my 32GB Class 10 micro SD card thats not really getting much use in my cellphone!


----------



## formula1

While i'm not a fan of Usb powered stuff, this one seems interesting. Feature wise, it's like having a M&M stack along with the loki.


----------



## the-kraken

I listened to this at CanJam yesterday with the th600 & th900 and was pleasantly surprised. I could easily see this on your desk at work. The Fostex vacuum tube amplifier prototype was pretty solid as well.


----------



## AJHeadfi

the-kraken said:


> I listened to this at CanJam yesterday with the th600 & th900 and was pleasantly surprised. I could easily see this on your desk at work. The Fostex vacuum tube amplifier prototype was pretty solid as well.


 
  
 This gives me hope the HP-V1 is competitive with the other portable top line micro valve amps out there. The A4 is basically how I would use the P1 and V1 combo.


----------



## daerron

Anyone have an idea when the HP-A4 will be launched?


----------



## audionewbi

daerron said:


> Anyone have an idea when the HP-A4 will be launched?


 
 24 of next month to Japan, I am guessing mid feb for the rest of the world. But fostex is good on international releases.


----------



## designbykai

Subbed.. Very interested in this as new desktop DAC/amp for my th600 down the track, when moving o/s. I wanted to get a WA7 but bit chunky and like twice the price of this. Or maybe as mentioned above this would be a nice work solution. Wait and see what reviews are like of the hp-a4 sound I guess.

It's a pity the hp-v1 doesn't seem like it will have a DAC in it like the hp-p1. If you're not an iPhone user the p1 doesn't seem all that attractive.


----------



## Matvei

I'll have one in a week or two and will make a YouTube video about it...


----------



## daerron

matvei said:


> I'll have one in a week or two and will make a YouTube video about it...


 
  
 Cool stuff! How about some early sneak peek impressions?


----------



## Matvei

Well, since I can read Japanese I can tell you the following about it:

It does not support playback from SD card, that slot is for firmware updates only (unlike the A8)

It DOES support DSD 5.6MHz, which the A8 currently does not. However, very few recordings are available like this; onkyo's website had about 10 for sale and nothing really interesting. SACD is all 2.8 anyway.

It comes with an app for Mac and windows called Fostex Audio Player; also works with the A8. It can playback all of these file types on the fly, up to 24bit 192kHZ PCM and up to 5.6MHz DSD. Communicates with the DAC over USB.

The best part: amazon has it for 36,000 JPY compared to the 80,000 JPY HP-A8. The A8 is AC powered and has more inputs and outputs (also a cool screen) but the bus power of the A4 is more than enough to drive fostex or denon headphones so I don't see the point. Also 32bit support is useless since nothing is available in that format anyway. A4 seems like a better buy and is also half the size. I will be using it with denon d7000s I got used in Japan a while back. I haven't seen any TH900 used yet and don't want to pay 130,000 for it.


----------



## AJHeadfi

Looking forward to reading your impressions matvei.
  
 I have a feeling this could be a very well thought out product with each part perfectly matched for it's purpose. 
  
 The IFI USB power module could be ideal to partner with this. Hello Currawong, testing one two three.


----------



## Matvei

My guess is this will sell for a huge markup in the US from moon audio and other sources; much like the HP-A8 which is like twice the price (800 US to 1499 US) and the TH900 which is like 600 US more than it should be. At the price amazon japan wants for this (~360 US dollars) I see no reason not to try it.

A couple other things:

It is made in Japan, same as HP-A8.
The reason the HP-A8 supported DSD over SD card and this doesn't is because at the time of release there was no way to play DSD over USB on the A8. Now that both machines support DSD over USB with the new app and firmware, there isn't much reason to miss the SD card playback on the A4.


----------



## daerron

I don't expect a big price disparity, because of the unit being USB bus powered. It wasn't really possible to import the Japanese units without having to use a step down transformer and it seems like the 110V and 220V editions commanded a big price difference as a result. With the A4 there shouldn't be any such issues.


----------



## Matvei

daerron said:


> I don't expect a big price disparity, because of the unit being USB bus powered. It wasn't really possible to import the Japanese units without having to use a step down transformer and it seems like the 110V and 220V editions commanded a big price difference as a result. With the A4 there shouldn't be any such issues.




I'm talking about resellers in the US. Japan and the US have nearly identical power systems and there is no need for a step down converter or any other adapter. The resellers in the US are charging $700 to ship a box from Japan to the US, as they are merely selling the Japanese unit.

So, I expect them to try and sell this for 600-800 US, basically just as they do with everything else from fostex.

edit: actually, it turns out that the HP-A8 can switch between 100, 120, and 230v as long as you have the right screwdriver to open the case. All you need to do is move one plug. So yeah, no excuse for the price as there is not a separate 220v version, they are all the same unit with a multi voltage power supply


----------



## myap2328

Interested in this. If it's really great, everyone will be selling the A3 or it's price will fall and I'll be there to get the A3. Haha! Cheapskate here...


----------



## Matvei

This replaces the A3 for the most part


----------



## campj

Moon Audio said this amp will be available in about a month at $499.

Does anyone know if this will be able to be used as DAC-only? I see RCA out, so I assume so, but....


----------



## Matvei

Yes, and it has optical out too


----------



## stakatch

Nice


----------



## Soundwave76

This looks VERY promising. I love the output selector, which should be in all desktop amps with line-out in my opinion! Fostex has also just released an audio player for this unit and it's big brother. This looks so good, I will probably order one asap!
  
 http://www.fostexinternational.com/docs/products/Fostex_Audio_Player.shtml


----------



## Soundwave76

Any info on what the DAC chip in this is?


----------



## AnakChan

soundwave76 said:


> Any info on what the DAC chip in this is?


 
  
 Burr Brown PCM1792A


----------



## Soundwave76

^ thanks! What about the headphone output impedance? I am looking at the spec sheet and the max ouput of 100mW (32 ohms) doesn't seem to be much at all. For example O2 and FiiO E9 amps give 600 and 800mW. It's a real shame if the headphone amp of this is not really good...


----------



## daerron

If it is a USB powered device then that would be around the maximum expected power output without getting into trouble with the power limits. USB powered devices can draw a max limit of 500mW over the bus.


----------



## Soundwave76

I sent an email to Thomann Europe and they replied they can order HP-A4 for me as a special order without cancel and return options. The price was only 319€!!! I am going to order one...


----------



## Caedus

Just got this little beast from my dear friend who just came back from Japan.


----------



## JHern

anakchan said:


> Burr Brown PCM1792A


 
  
 Interesting, the A3 uses an Asahi Kasei AK4390 (I believe the A8 also uses a very similar AK chip, but with more channels for A/V), so I'm guessing that the sound characteristics could end up being significantly different between A4 and A3, and perhaps even significantly different between the A4 and A8. This makes it more interesting than being just a simple incremental update of the A3, and could bring some new characteristics not heard before in a Fostex DAC.
  
 I'll be very interested in seeing further reviews/updated info on this DAC. I have an A3 for my office desktop DAC, and it is superb at providing warmth, depth, and musical articulation across the spectrum, but a modestly priced upgrade would definitely be interesting to check out.


----------



## AnakChan

jhern said:


> Interesting, the A3 uses an Asahi Kasei AK4390 (I believe the A8 also uses a very similar AK chip, but with more channels for A/V), so I'm guessing that the sound characteristics could end up being significantly different between A4 and A3, and perhaps even significantly different between the A4 and A8. This makes it more interesting than being just a simple incremental update of the A3, and could bring some new characteristics not heard before in a Fostex DAC.
> 
> I'll be very interested in seeing further reviews/updated info on this DAC. I have an A3 for my office desktop DAC, and it is superb at providing warmth, depth, and musical articulation across the spectrum, but a modestly priced upgrade would definitely be interesting to check out.


 
  
 I never owned the A3 but I had the A8 for about 9 months or thereabouts? It has the AK4399.
  
 Maybe it's just me but I kinda find almost all kinds of implementation of the AKM DACs, may it be in Fostex's DAC or otherwise, seem to have a more mellow kind of sound. I've concluded for myself that that it's just AKM's house sound to deliver a mellow signature.
  
 At least for my tastes, the move to Burr Brown for the A4 is welcoming.


----------



## JHern

I like the "mellow" sound of the A3, it does some very special things (e.g., acoustic guitar is SO rich), and can really help to tame headphones that are sometimes overly aggressive in various ways. But a more aggressive version of the Fostex USB DAC would certainly also be fun for certain cans, and maybe helps justify owning both (let's see if this logic passes muster with my wife). I'll probably wait until the price gets closer to JPY30,000 (kakaku has the lowest price near JPY36,000 thus far, but most places selling at JPY40,000)…sometimes it is great to be a resident of Japan.


----------



## audionewbi

My main problem is unreliablility of USB as a power source. It will be interesting to see whether using something like iFi Gemini will improve the audio for the A4. 
  
http://www.ifi-audio.com/en/Gemini.html


----------



## Soundwave76

^ thanks, a good find for me!


----------



## Rayzilla

Any idea if this will be available in Hong Kong soon?


----------



## daerron

Quite surprising they went with the PCM1792 DAC and didn't keep the AKM. With the experience with the Asus Essence STX its a very good DAC, but quite sensitive to power source quality and I wouldn't think with this unit being USB power that it would be much the case here. With an external USB power supply this might end up being a terrific DAC though.


----------



## Soundwave76

I wonder how difficult it would be to modify USB powered devices to use an external power supply?...


----------



## JHern

soundwave76 said:


> I wonder how difficult it would be to modify USB powered devices to use an external power supply?...




Probably a waste of time. Owning the A3 has put every possible concern of USB power supply completely to rest for me... Power? Plentiful! Stability? Perfect!

PS...This may depend on the source...I've been using a retina-generation MBP.


----------



## audionewbi

jhern said:


> Probably a waste of time. Owning the A3 has put every possible concern of USB power supply completely to rest for me... Power? Plentiful! Stability? Perfect!
> 
> PS...This may depend on the source...I've been using a retina-generation MBP.


comes down kt the USB port , I just don't trust my one. I had too many bad lucks with my ODAC. Not that I do not rust fostex I do not trust my USB port. This is something people should be aware of.


----------



## Soundwave76

^ If you have a PC, you could get for example a USB 3.0 PCI card to help with the trust issues


----------



## audionewbi

Its my laptop that has this issue. Should be okay for most people but built in battery power for future revision can be a great addition.


----------



## designbykai

Well can't you use a usb-ac adapter or power supply for the power, and feed it the audio over optical? I do this with my Audioengine d1 sometimes especially if using it with ps3 etc.


----------



## audionewbi

Yes I can but that will make the entire concept of taking A4 for the road obsolete.


----------



## designbykai

audionewbi said:


> Yes I can but that will make the entire concept of taking A4 for the road obsolete.



Didn't realise you meant mobile (battery powered?). I'm sure you can get a battery pack with usb power output that'd do the job, theres a bunch available for mobile phone charging, some with lots of juice. Though that still doesnt seem very portable to me, laptop usb buspowered would still be easiest and would the sq really be that different? What's the theory that more overhead/current is more stable and doesnt have any interruptions from the laptop processor?


----------



## audionewbi

designbykai said:


> Didn't realise you meant mobile (battery powered?). I'm sure you can get a battery pack with usb power output that'd do the job, theres a bunch available for mobile phone charging, some with lots of juice. Though that still doesnt seem very portable to me, laptop usb buspowered would still be easiest and would the sq really be that different? What's the theory that more overhead/current is more stable and doesnt have any interruptions from the laptop processor?


 
 with internal power it will open up the A4 to be more than just a USB dac/amp. I guess clean power requires internal to be designed differnetly and hence the final product no doubt will be larger and cost more. All and all clean power can make a difference and will provide more power.


----------



## designbykai

Ah yes true, would improve the amp section considerably and be better for harder to drive cans, provide higher gain settings etc. Still, this is a different sort of (portable) product. If synergy is good with TH600s which aren't very hard to drive anyway then I'm pretty much sold (although I would like a WA7 which is supposedly great synergy but twice the price, hmm).


----------



## Soundwave76

designbykai said:


> Well can't you use a usb-ac adapter or power supply for the power, and feed it the audio over optical? I do this with my Audioengine d1 sometimes especially if using it with ps3 etc.


 
  
 I would do the same. This is a good way to mitigate potential USB audio+power noise issues.


----------



## Soundwave76

I emailed Fostex and asked about the headphone output impedance. This is their reply.
  
 "We do not make the headphone output public, sorry. Thank you for your understanding."


----------



## audionewbi

that normally can mean one thing, but than again that could also mean they follow the listen to your ear not your eye philosophy.


----------



## Soundwave76

Or it could just be a response from some random helpdesk person who is too tired to look into the question...


----------



## fengwei007

Still no one got this yet? Seems like a very nice all-in-one compact solution.


----------



## alucard177

fengwei007 said:


> Still no one got this yet? Seems like a very nice all-in-one compact solution.


 
  
 I might be purchasing this amp next week, most probably from pricejapan. I'll keep you guys updated if I decide to buy it.


----------



## lbbef

I pre-ordered it. Should be arriving either this week or next week.


----------



## alucard177

lbbef said:


> I pre-ordered it. Should be arriving either this week or next week.


 
  
 Cool, I hope you can make a small unboxing and post your impressions for us


----------



## lbbef

alucard177 said:


> Cool, I hope you can make a small unboxing and post your impressions for us


 
 Sure! Stay tuned!


----------



## plakat

Decided to complete my Fostex-collection and pre-ordered the A4 yesterday. Should arrive mid-february...
 Glad I didn't buy the A3, this new incarnation design seems much nicer, I like the mini-A8 look. And it's the missing link to connect my TH600 to my MBP at my office.
  
 Interesting choice with the DAC though as I like the sound of the AKM chip in the A8, it fits the TH900 that I use at home quite well.


----------



## lbbef

Just to share! Headfonia has a short review on the HP-A4:
 http://www.headfonia.com/fostex-hp-a4-mini-hp-a8/


----------



## JHern

lbbef said:


> Just to share! Headfonia has a short review on the HP-A4:
> http://www.headfonia.com/fostex-hp-a4-mini-hp-a8/


 
  
 Seems hard to believe that the A4, with a completely different DAC chip, would be better characterized as a "mini-A8" than would the A3 (the latter of which has a very similar AK DAC chip to the A8). Can anyone explain how it could be otherwise? I'm quite open-minded and curious about the A4, just haven't had a chance to hear it yet. This review seems counter-intuitive in some ways. Is the A4 really more V-shaped than the A3? This would be very useful to know.


----------



## daerron

I read everything up to the comment that it had a v-shaped signature. Then I unsubscribed.


----------



## lbbef

I'll see if my local store has both the HP-A3 and HP-A4 demo sets and make a comparison.  Stay tuned!


----------



## plakat

Given the U-shape of both the TH900 and the TH600 plus the sensible match with the HP-A8 I'd doubt that Fostex would give the A4 a V-shaped signature... but that is speculation of course. Would come as a surprise nevertheless...
  
 The review seems to reflect the differences between the chips used in the previous Fostex DACs vs. this new model -- calling that signature V-shaped seems a bit far-fetched to me, but I'll have a listen in february.


----------



## Clemmaster

I think he means V-shaped by direct comparison to the HP-A3 which is rather soft on both extremes (laid-back). He describes the sound as more punchy and dynamic, which is a common trait I've heard in many Sabre designs. That's great news, IMO.
  
 I hope the A4 retains that slight sweetness that I love from the A3 (and, IMO, makes the "Fostex sound").


----------



## daerron

That would make more sense in my view, but it would have better then to claim that the A3 had more of an inverted U sound signature, rather than claiming that the A4 sounds more V-shaped in comparison. It makes me question what Headfonia considers neutral.
  
 I guess the A4 is more aimed as a universal solution and it has a very good chance to do well there. Not a lot of competition in this market.


----------



## stuartfang

hello everyone, ive always preferred my denon ah-d2000, though the hd650 i quite liked as well (but boring for EDM and techno) 

so i just bought a fostex th-600 from a very reputable member here at head-fi, but i am concerned about the setup, as i want the most synergy out of it.

i currently use a cambridge audio dacmagic (original) and a schiit asgard 2. i know that will be more than enough power for the th600, but mike at headfonia said its sound potentials change drastically with different amps, the more expensive the better.

i talked to a seasoned audiophile friend of mine, and he told me it is bs and the change arent really noticeable.

anyways TL;DR i was wondering if i should replace my setup with fostex's very own HP-A4, as it looks good both on paper and in real life, but i havent heard it yet. 

can anyone give me a description of their experiences of pairing the th600 with the hp-a4?? 
i cant wait until i get the th600, and its quite easy for me to sell off my current dac and amp and order a hpa4 off avshop.ca

my dacmagic is neutral but very analytic sound, and the asgard 2 is slightly warm, laid back, but also very dynamic and energetic.


----------



## DenonFnatic

Hey guys!
  
 Received my Fostex with Moon Audio Blue Dragon cable today
  
 Here's a side by side comparison against my D2Ks, definitely a small unit.
  

  
 Cheers
 James


----------



## daerron

Congrats, that looks very neat! Didn't realise the A4 was such a compact unit, until you put it next to the D2K!


----------



## DenonFnatic

Thanks! 
  
 Enjoying it already.


----------



## designbykai

Want!


----------



## alucard177

I'm joining the club 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just ordered one from pricejapan for $435. Should be here in two weeks I hope


----------



## fengwei007

Moon Audio has this in stock for $399.99. Better than ordering from Japan for those from the States:

http://www.moon-audio.com/fostex-hp-a4.html


----------



## Otheronek

Any word on how the HP-A4 performs with Beyer high imped. cans like the dt990 250 ohms.. version.....   thanks  OOK


----------



## AJHeadfi

denonfnatic said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Received my Fostex with Moon Audio Blue Dragon cable today
> 
> ...


 
  
 Did you import or order within Australia?


----------



## DenonFnatic

I've got a DT880 sitting around so I can pair it with the amp and let you know how it fairs.
  
 I imported them from the states, couldn't find a store within Australia, unfortunately.
  
 Cheers


----------



## Dynamo

Eagerly awaiting for someone to post some impressions of this (as soon as you guys get yours) .....


----------



## lbbef

dynamo said:


> Eagerly awaiting for someone to post some impressions of this (as soon as you guys get yours) .....


 

 I feel cheated. =.="
 Jaben told me early January, but it's still not here. =.="
  
 Well... Maybe good stuff need some waiting...


----------



## alucard177

I ordered mine two weeks ago but pricejapan is taking a lot of time to ship the package


----------



## Soundwave76

333€ in Europe via Thomann. One can order them already, but they will have more in stock in late February.
  
 http://www.thomann.de/fi/fostex_hp_a4.htm


----------



## alucard177

Pricejapan finally shipped my package  should be here next week


----------



## jackwess

There are ebay.uk sellers with Brand new A4 units, but located on Japan.


----------



## lbbef

It's here! It's here!
 Collecting tomorrow!
 Stay tuned!


----------



## alucard177

lbbef said:


> It's here! It's here!
> Collecting tomorrow!
> Stay tuned!


 




  
 Mine is clearing customs, should be here monday. Can't wait.


----------



## alucard177

It's here guys, yay


----------



## Dynamo

Omg, omg, omg! *Drool*
 Impressions/Review, please! asap.
 Congrats, btw. Hope it exceeds your expectations and brings you the joy that it righteously should.


----------



## alucard177

dynamo said:


> Omg, omg, omg! *Drool*
> Impressions/Review, please! asap.
> Congrats, btw. Hope it exceeds your expectations and brings you the joy that it righteously should.


 
  
 Sadly my english isn't good enough to write a full review and I'm not really an audiophile by any mean; but I'll post some of my impressions. First, the build quality is top notch. It's all made of metal (aluminium I guess) the front is glass or something similar; really sexy looking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the knob feels good too, and is made on Japan. Package is just average, you get some papers and usb cable which looks good to me. No need to upgrade the cable here. 
  
 Now about sound quality... as I said, I'm not really an audiophile but I did notice an improvement over my iPod and onboard audio. My setup is now:
  
 Mac/PC ---> Audirvana/Foobar ---> Fostex hp-a4 ---> Denon D5000
  
 First thing I notice is the bass... oh boy, the bass is now more tighter and prominent. Yes, more bass. Now let me tell you something, the D5000 is known for being a bass heavy headphone but I don't agree with that statement at all, the D600 is way more bassier than the D5000, that's a bass HEAVY headphone. So, there are 3 possibilities here: 1. my iPod wasn't capable of driving them properly (just 25 ohms, but I never felt that heavy bass), 2. the Fostex is adding some coloration to the bass region. Or, 3. I'm a basshead but I'm unaware of that LOL. I have to say that I'm loving the bass, but if the Fostex is indeed boosting that region...well, someone might not like it. Mids sound less recessed to me, and female vocals sound delicate and exquisite. Details are really easy to pick up.
  
 So yeah, it's exceeding my expectations, I'm loving and enjoying my songs even more; but again I'm not audiophile and I haven't heard high end stuff. For $399 I think is fantastic, it does pcm up to 192khz, DSD, is usb powered, and it looks sexy as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Lastly, a pic:


----------



## Soundwave76

Nice! I just ordered mine from Thomann. It's now in stock.


----------



## lbbef

alucard177 said:


> First thing I notice is the bass... oh boy, the bass is now more tighter and prominent. Yes, more bass. Now let me tell you something, the D5000 is known for being a bass heavy headphone but I don't agree with that statement at all, the D600 is way more bassier than the D5000, that's a bass HEAVY headphone. So, there are 3 possibilities here: 1. my iPod wasn't capable of driving them properly (just 25 ohms, but I never felt that heavy bass), 2. the Fostex is adding some coloration to the bass region. Or, 3. I'm a basshead but I'm unaware of that LOL. I have to say that I'm loving the bass, but if the Fostex is indeed boosting that region...well, someone might not like it. Mids sound less recessed to me, and female vocals sound delicate and exquisite. Details are really easy to pick up.


 
  
 Did you like use the D5000 without even any amp before? O:


----------



## lbbef

Just collected my HP-A4 this afternoon! 
 Sorry for the delay as I
 I'll just post some brief impressions:
  
  

  
*Build*
 The set looks very beautiful. I don't think I've seen many other DAC/AMP that has such a nice design.
 There's only a slight problem with the workmanship of the back panel. The ports are not straight, but it's just a very very minor problem. (Go google for images)
 They do provide 4 rubber feet for you to paste at the bottom of the unit.
  
*Sound*
 Laptop (Foobar2000 WASAPI) > Fostex HP-A4 > Audio Technica ATH-ES10
 Laptop (Foobar2000 WASAPI) > Fostex HP-A4 > Audio Technica ATH-ESW11LTD
 Laptop (Foobar2000 WASAPI) > Fostex HP-A4 > Audio Technica ATH-A900XLTD
  
 I've still not spent a lot of time on the set yet and I also have nothing to compare the HP-A4 with so please take this part with a pinch of salt. (Sold my ODAC+O2 back in December. Continental V3 has been on RMA for many months, returning end of this month)
  
 Tried the HP-A4 with quite a few headphones. The amp section isn't really powerful (As expected from the USB). It didn't manage to drive the Alpha Dogs and Beyerdynamic DT880 Pro 250Ohms. But it's surprisingly quite decent for a USB powered amp. Managed to drive quite a number of full-sized headphones (like the ATH-AD2000X).
  
 Personally I feel that the great part of the HP-A4 is actually the DAC rather than the AMP. Didn't manage to test out the line out yet. Would post impressions when I get the chance to.
  
 I compared the stock cable with the ALO The Green Line USB. I can say that the stock cable is already pretty decent. Personally didn't like the ALO cable with the HP-A4, it kind of made the midrange not as engaging.
  
 There's a digital filter setting on the set to change between a fast or slow roll off. So far didn't manage to hear any difference yet.
  
 Can't really talk about the sound as I have nothing to compare against, but here are some very brief impressions. (I listen to mainly Asian music: Japanese, Korean, Chinese) I'd say that the sound is clear, transparent but musical.
  
 I'm also thinking of trying the set with a USB power conditioner like the iUSB, but didn't have the time to try today. Would try another time.
  
*Conclusion*
 I don't really have much to conclude yet. But the price is pretty decent for the sound.
 I'll see if I have time in the coming weeks to do a proper review/impressions. Now have to go back to assignments.
 If you have any question just let me know, I'll try my best to answer them.


----------



## akhyar

Were you the one that wear ESW11 when you collected your HP-A4 at Jaben this afternoon?


----------



## lbbef

akhyar said:


> Were you the one that wear ESW11 when you collected your HP-A4 at Jaben this afternoon?


 

 Yup!


----------



## akhyar

^ ^
 Enjoy your new toy


----------



## alucard177

lbbef said:


> Did you like use the D5000 without even any amp before? O:




Just straight from my iPod, cellphone and Onkyo receiver and sadly I don't have anything else to compare.


----------



## lbbef

akhyar said:


> ^ ^
> Enjoy your new toy


 

 Thanks!


----------



## lbbef

alucard177 said:


> Just straight from my iPod, cellphone and Onkyo receiver and sadly I don't have anything else to compare.


 
  
 Not too sure if the HP-A4 actually has enough power to drive the D5000. You may want to go have a look at other amps that have some sort of dedicated AC power.


----------



## alucard177

lbbef said:


> Not too sure if the HP-A4 actually has enough power to drive the D5000. You may want to go have a look at other amps that have some sort of dedicated AC power.


 
  
 Yeah, I can get other amp later, and use the HP-A4 as a DAC only. For now I'm enjoying the sound. Enjoy yours


----------



## Otheronek

lbbef said:


> Just collected my HP-A4 this afternoon!
> Sorry for the delay as I
> I'll just post some brief impressions:
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 Well that bums me out....  I was hoping this could driver high impedance cans... like the DT-990.  oh well...  Thanks for posting.
  
 Peace OOK


----------



## lbbef

alucard177 said:


> Yeah, I can get other amp later, and use the HP-A4 as a DAC only. For now I'm enjoying the sound. Enjoy yours


 
  
 Yup! Take your time to find the right setup for yourself 
 Enjoy yours too!


----------



## pervysage

Damn, just looking at some pics here and that is one sexy piece of kit.


----------



## ahhui90

Just wondering if it works well if I use the A4 as a DAC pre-amp while connecting the headphone out of the A4 to the input of the ALO PanAm 

  
 Using a pair of Fostex TH600.


----------



## lbbef

pervysage said:


> Damn, just looking at some pics here and that is one sexy piece of kit.


 
  
 It is very sexy. 
 Here's more pictures for your enjoyment. 
  
*Glossy Front Panel *with *Nice Brushed Buttons*

  
*Brushed Metal Sides*

  
*Matte Top*

  
*Back Panel*


----------



## lbbef

ahhui90 said:


> Just wondering if it works well if I use the A4 as a DAC pre-amp while connecting the headphone out of the A4 to the input of the ALO PanAm
> 
> 
> Using a pair of Fostex TH600.


 

 Not sure about that. The volume control knob seems to affect the RCA out so I'm not sure if the RCA is actually a lineout.


----------



## ahhui90

lbbef said:


> Not sure about that. The volume control knob seems to affect the RCA out so I'm not sure if the RCA is actually a lineout.


 
  
 I intend to use the headphone out to the PanAm while leaving the RCA for my speakers


----------



## lbbef

lbbef said:


> Not sure about that. The volume control knob seems to affect the RCA out so I'm not sure if the RCA is actually a lineout.


  
 Here are some images from the manual about the RCA output if anyone's interested:
  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## lbbef

ahhui90 said:


> I intend to use the headphone out to the PanAm while leaving the RCA for my speakers


 
  
 You'll double amp it then.


----------



## TheMiddleSky

ahhui90 said:


> Just wondering if it works well if I use the A4 as a DAC pre-amp while connecting the headphone out of the A4 to the input of the ALO PanAm
> 
> 
> Using a pair of Fostex TH600.


 
 HP-A4 has a switch button to chose either you want to use the HO or the RCA out, but you can't use both of them at the same time.
  
 Anyway, adding the pic:


----------



## Soundwave76

I just got mine today! This might be a stupid question, but is there supposed to be a 'dedicated USB driver' for HP-A4 for Win7 as the manual says, because I can't find anything in Fostex website? My PC didn't install USB correctly. It does work via SPDIF though.


----------



## lbbef

soundwave76 said:


> I just got mine today! This might be a stupid question, but is there supposed to be a 'dedicated USB driver' for HP-A4 for Win7 as the manual says, because I can't find anything in Fostex website? My PC didn't install USB correctly. It does work via SPDIF though.


 
  
 It's only available on the Fostex Japanese website.
  
 Here's the link for the Fostex USB driver:
 http://www.fostex.jp/utility/242
  
 Click on the link that says "FOSTEX USB Audio Driver Ver2.03"
  
 If you're looking for the Fostex Audio Player:
 http://www.fostex.jp/products/FOSTEXAudioPlayer


----------



## Soundwave76

Wow, what incompetence from Fostex.  Thanks lbbef!


----------



## Soundwave76

I got USB working with the drivers from the Fostex Japan website, BUT... there are small breaks in the music every ten seconds or so when using USB. No breaks via optical. Any ideas what causes this?


----------



## alucard177

The driver is also available in the HP-A8 product page, here:
  
 http://www.fostexinternational.com/docs/products/HP-A8C.shtml
  
  Direct Link:


> http://www.fostexinternational.com/docs/tech_support/downloads/FOSTEX_USB_Audio%20_Driver_v203.zip


 
  
 No idea about those breaks while playing music. Try another usb cable or usb port.


----------



## Robson85

Hello everybody, I am also considering buying one for my DT 990 Pro (250 Ohm). Has anyone else tried to couple the Fostex with comparable cans? Is there any sound signature (brighter or warmer or neutral).
 Thanks for any help. Robert


----------



## lbbef

robson85 said:


> Hello everybody, I am also considering buying one for my DT 990 Pro (250 Ohm). Has anyone else tried to couple the Fostex with comparable cans? Is there any sound signature (brighter or warmer or neutral).
> Thanks for any help. Robert


 

 The HP-A4 didn't have enough power to drive the DT880 Pro (250 Ohm).


----------



## OddJobs

Anyone have an opinion HP-A4 and TH900 pair up?


----------



## lbbef

oddjobs said:


> Anyone have an opinion HP-A4 and TH900 pair up?


 

 Saw it at Jaben's Mook Festival back in December where I pre-ordered my HP-A4.
 Sadly didn't try the setup. 
  
 Maybe you can try asking for some impressions over at the TH900 thread.


----------



## plakat

At last: mine came today 
  
 It has no problem driving my T1 to respectable volume even at low gain, though I prefer the pairing with my Meier Audio components (Daccord / Classic) which sound a bit smoother and more authoritative , though with a tad too much mid-bass: the A4 seems a bit clearer there.
  
 Compared to its big brother using the TH900 it seems to emphasize bass a bit more but has less control, treble is more present but again less smooth. The A8 gives me a wider stage and the overall more natural impression. Female voices seem to be a bit backgrounded with the A4, but show an emphasis on 's' -- don't want to call that sibilance as that would exaggerate my impression.
  
 Caveat: first impressions after only an hour of listening... Plus I use the TH900 much less than my T1.
  
 Regarding build quality: if looks and feels very nice. The headphone jack feels good when connecting/disconnecting the plug. There is some difference to the A8 though... clearance is not on the same level, the micro SD slot protrudes from the back panel, the volume pot is not rasterized and feels like... well, a pot of miniscule size, i.e. moves without weight. Plus its position is rather hard to see, obviously because they did not want to break the A8 design language.
  
 Overall an impressive little thing given that it operates on USB bus power. Nice looking, quite capable and very transportable.


----------



## Clemmaster

Excellent comparison to the big brother. Thank you!

Would you say the two share a similar "house-sound"? The HP-A3 is best describe as clean with a hint of sweetness (a bit laid back). The A8 is pretty much the same with a bigger scale (from the reviews; never heard it personally). Both share an AKM DAC chip (different) that, more often than not, are described as sweet and soft sounding.
The A4 features a Sabre DAC now and I would love to know if that translate to a change of sound philosophy or if they retain the tradional recipe.


----------



## lbbef

clemmaster said:


> Excellent comparison to the big brother. Thank you!
> 
> Would you say the two share a similar "house-sound"? The HP-A3 is best describe as clean with a hint of sweetness (a bit laid back). The A8 is pretty much the same with a bigger scale (from the reviews; never heard it personally). Both share an AKM DAC chip (different) that, more often than not, are described as sweet and soft sounding.
> The A4 features a Sabre DAC now and I would love to know if that translate to a change of sound philosophy or if they retain the tradional recipe.


 
  
 The A4 is using the Burr Brown PCM1792A DAC, not a Sabre.


----------



## plakat

To my ears the A4 sounds a bit less elegant than the A8, one could describe the A8 as a bit softer I guess.
  
 Never heard the A3 though, so I can't say whether its due to differences in the analog layout (which is quite different from the A8 for sure) or if the DAC chips play a major role in the differences I believe to hear.
  
 Brought it back to the office today to pair with my TH600. I always found the TH600 to be a bit more tamed in the lower registers than the TH900, so it fits quite well with the A4's slightly more present bass. Nice setup for that use case


----------



## tuckers

My A4 just landed today from Moon Audio.  I have it running in now with my LCD-2s.  I'm running it from my Windows 8 desktop with the nice white USB cable provided, and I am using the Fostex software player (don't have anything but iTunes setup on this machine).  I haven't had a 'real' headphone setup in a long time, so I can't give any valid impressions of sonics or how well it drives the LCD-2.  Drew at Moon Audio said that it drives the LCD-2 well though.
  
 It is well made, and yes, it took a while to find the Windows USB driver, since it's not on the A4 page. No hiccups here. Sound is smooth and rich through the headphones, and even through my Acoustic Energy Speakers I use.
  
 The software player has a cool Fostex look to it, not a lot of functionality though.  I think I heard a difference when I used the player, but I haven't done any comparisons to iTunes yet.   Has anybody dones any player comparisons between the Fostex player and other contenders?
  
 I have a Macbook Pro, and I will probably try that out as well.


----------



## JHern

My impression of the A3 (my office desk amp) was always that they spent the most money on the AK DAC chip, it is very similar to the A8 AK chip (only very tiny differences in performance ratings). However, I can tell that the A3 amp section is a little weak, not that I can't get the volume, but I can tell that the sound is more richly filled out across the spectrum at lower volumes than at higher volumes, and that's certainly a power issue. Of course, they wouldn't put a powerful amp in the A3 or A4 since it is USB-driven in any case, so maybe that is what it all boils down to in the end. Anyways, I love the DAC side of the A3, I think I'll get a tube amp and use the A3 just for DAC duty if I decide to power up more.
  
 Still, would love to hear a more direct comparison between the A3 and A4, if anyone has an A4 in the Tokyo area, send me a message so that we can get together and put this to rest!


----------



## Soundwave76

I decided to return my HP-A4. To be honest, the main reason is the size - it's too small for my taste


----------



## plakat

soundwave76 said:


> I decided to return my HP-A4. To be honest, the main reason is the size - it's too small for my taste


 
  
 Sounds like a future A8-owner 
 The big brother is exactly that: big. And heavy. In a very reassuring way, i.e. massive toroidal power transformer, heavy enclosure...


----------



## tuckers

After a good 24 hours of burn in the A4 is starting to shine.  Just spent a couple of hours with it and my LCD-2s listening to U2's Joshua Tree (which I haven't sat and listened to for 25 years!). What an amazing experience!  When I first connected the A4 I thought it was having a hard time driving the LCD-2s, but now after it's had time to flex it's muscles I think it's driving them quite well.   It's very high energy, very transparent, detailed, controlled and some great bass.  Still using the Fostex software player and hi-rez and redbook Flac files.


----------



## tuckers

Here's a pic.


----------



## JHern

jhern said:


> My impression of the A3 (my office desk amp) was always that they spent the most money on the AK DAC chip, it is very similar to the A8 AK chip (only very tiny differences in performance ratings). However, I can tell that the A3 amp section is a little weak, not that I can't get the volume, but I can tell that the sound is more richly filled out across the spectrum at lower volumes than at higher volumes, and that's certainly a power issue. Of course, they wouldn't put a powerful amp in the A3 or A4 since it is USB-driven in any case, so maybe that is what it all boils down to in the end. Anyways, I love the DAC side of the A3, I think I'll get a tube amp and use the A3 just for DAC duty if I decide to power up more.


 
  
 Just to follow up, I picked up a decent RCA cable and now plugging my HP-A3 into many other sound systems as a DAC-only. The same basic characteristics come through in all cases, the sound signature of the AK chip is unmistakable. Basically this DAC rounds out music across the spectrum, makes different components sound more elastic, resonant, and rich, and it is just a very nice effect. Like turning a cheap plastic viola into a resonant full-sounding instrument. Even the very HF is polished and rounded, pushing on the edges of sibilance in some cases, at least relative to other DACs, but not completely to the point of annoying sibilance. The LF end is tightened and bouncy, like a big rubber ball. It makes my mouth water, like you can chew on it. Yummy!
  
 Now so curious about the A4 DAC that I'm going to run out and buy one just to satisfy my curiousity. This is all quite fascinating, and clearly the DAC is extremely important.


----------



## lbbef

Just compared my Fostex HP-A4 to the Teac UD-501 today.
 (Using the ATH-A900X, ATH-ES10 and ATH-ESW11LTD)
  
 Both sounded similar if not the same to me. (Burr Brown DACs?)
  
 Was quite tired when I compared them (fell asleep testing halfway) so I dare not confirm my above statement.
  
 Will go down and try again another time.


----------



## OddJobs

Well my new HP-A4 and TH900 are on there way from Moon Audio, can not wait to get home and try them out.


----------



## fengwei007

oddjobs said:


> Well my new HP-A4 and TH900 are on there way from Moon Audio, can not wait to get home and try them out.


 
  
 So any update on this combo? I'm thinking of getting an A4 to use in bed w/ Surface Pro for TH900...


----------



## plakat

I think the A4 is well worth its price though I preferred the A8 when using the TH900. Keeping budget in mind the A4 is in my opinion the smarter choice though.


----------



## designbykai

Hey guys, any thoughts on how this would pair with TH600s yet? Or TH900s for similar comparison?
 I'm moving overseas in a few months and will be selling my M-Stage but hopefully taking my TH600s with me, then purchase a new Dac/Amp once settled over there.
  
 Some have said the A4 is not great in terms of power and you'd still need a dedicated amp, how true is this?
 An all in one solution sounds good to me (although some people swear it never works)... would the Woo Audio WA-7 be a better option though ? More $ but I've heard its a sublime combo with the Fostex headphones. Very pretty too.
 I'll probably keep my Audioengine D1 which I quite like as a nice compact good quality DAC but if the A4 or WA7 can work well as Dac/Amp combo and that's all I need then that's the way I'd prefer to go.


----------



## plakat

I like the A4/TH600 combination better than A4/TH900: the TH600 seems to be a bit more linear and pairs well with the A4, which, in my opinion, has a tad stronger bass than the A8. Which, in turn, I prefer feeding the TH900.
  
 Power? More than enough for the TH600, even on low gain it would kick my eardrums much more than I'm willing to tolerate when going beyond 12 o'clock. I'd say the TH600 is driven quite well by the A4, I see no need for an additional amp.
  
 Can't comment on the WA-7 as I've never heard it. Definitely a nice looking piece of gear.


----------



## designbykai

plakat said:


> I like the A4/TH600 combination better than A4/TH900: the TH600 seems to be a bit more linear and pairs well with the A4, which, in my opinion, has a tad stronger bass than the A8. Which, in turn, I prefer feeding the TH900.
> 
> Power? More than enough for the TH600, even on low gain it would kick my eardrums much more than I'm willing to tolerate when going beyond 12 o'clock. I'd say the TH600 is driven quite well by the A4, I see no need for an additional amp.
> 
> Can't comment on the WA-7 as I've never heard it. Definitely a nice looking piece of gear.


 
 Cool, thanks Plakat.
 Good to know power is sufficient and its a nice sounding combo.
 The HP-A4 wins in price and portability over the WA7 but its still a tough choice, I've been wanting to try a tube amp for ages.
 With the price different though it would help me fund a pair of Sig Pros or DJs which I've been wanting to try for ages. Be a nice office and travel option when I need isolation.


----------



## plakat

I would go for the A4 and spend the difference on some interesting headphones... especially since the TH600 is not exactly the optimal headphone for on the go


----------



## gdourado

Hello,
 I am maybe interested in the HP-A4, but I have a few questions... 
 I am hoping some of you here on this thread can help me out...
 I want to buy a new DAC-Amp combo for my desktop.
 I currently use just a Fiio E17 with either IEMS (JVC FX700) or Over-hears (Citispace Uptowns).
 I recently pulled the trigger on some Mad Dogs 3.2 and those are the headphones I will be mostly using on my desktop.
 That is until the upgrade bug bites again...
  
 Anyway... I have a few options I am considering.
 The first one is the least expensiva and it is to keep my current E17 and pick up a Fiio E09K to complement it.
 The E17 would be used only as a DAC and the E09K would do the Amplification.
  
 Next option is to buy a new DAC-Amp combo and here I am torn between either the HP-A4 or the Asus Essence One (The non muses edition).
 The Fostex costs 3 times what the E09K costs and the Asus is even a bit more expensive than the Fostex.
 Both of these go to 24/192 over USB and that is an upgrade over the E17 24/96.
  
 From what I read around the web, both the FOstex and the Asus use the same brand of DAC chips, so sound should be similar.
 The Asus has the upsampling feature that I am not sure is good or useful. What makes me think about the Asus is because I read here that the Amp on the HP-A4 is on the weak side... So the asus  might be better as it is rated to drive phones up to 600 Ohms.
  
 Anyway...
 Based on what I said, what can you tell me?
 Are either the Fostex or the Asus worth the premium over the E09K for sound quality?
 How does the HP-A4 drive the Mad Dogs? Will the Asus do a better job?
 On a general note, what is your opinion about E09K vs HP-A4 vs Essence One?
  
 Cheers and thanks!


----------



## ahhui90

Hi there, I used to own the asus essence one. my recommendation to you is, don't buy it if you plan to use it with headphones with low impedance. such as the fostex th600 that i am using. technically it can drive it but it sounds very dull for some reasons. you can give the a4 a try, i plan to do that too once prices in japan start coming down in a bit.


----------



## gdourado

ahhui90 said:


> Hi there, I used to own the asus essence one. my recommendation to you is, don't buy it if you plan to use it with headphones with low impedance. such as the fostex th600 that i am using. technically it can drive it but it sounds very dull for some reasons. you can give the a4 a try, i plan to do that too once prices in japan start coming down in a bit.


 
 Hi,
 Thank you for your reply.
 I plan on using it first with the Mad Dogs that are 50 Ohms. Later, I might try something like HD650s, or something like that...
 Would you say that for the Mad Dogs at 50 Ohms, the HP-A4 is a better match?
  
 Cheers!


----------



## Schopenhauer

> I plan on using it first with the Mad Dogs that are 50 Ohms. Later, I might try something like HD650s, or something like that... Would you say that for the Mad Dogs at 50 Ohms, the HP-A4 is a better match?


 
 I can't speak to comparisons. However, I acquired the HP-A4 a few days ago and it pairs well with my MDs. Nice kick.


----------



## gdourado

schopenhauer said:


> I can't speak to comparisons. However, I acquired the HP-A4 a few days ago and it pairs well with my MDs. Nice kick.


 
 Thanks for your insight. 
 Anyone have a comparison between the HP-A4 and the Asus One?
 Is the Asus One upsampling worth it? Or just a gimmick?
  
 Cheers!


----------



## plakat

gdourado said:


> Is the Asus One upsampling worth it? Or just a gimmick?


 
  
 In general I don't understand upsampling (and similar attempts): where should valid information come from if not from the source material? And if that uses lower resolution... whats the point?
  
 A DAC already calculates a waveform fitting the binary information... doing that beforehand and adding artificial sample points based on that calculated curve (i.e. interpolating) won't make it any better... And No: there are no steps in the reconstruction of the analog signal anyway.
  
 So I'd never pay extra for that kind of data generation. You'll hear much more difference between a well done recording and a bad one. And the latter won't be saved by mathematical tricks (that don't add anything of real value).


----------



## gdourado

plakat said:


> In general I don't understand upsampling (and similar attempts): where should valid information come from if not from the source material? And if that uses lower resolution... whats the point?
> 
> A DAC already calculates a waveform fitting the binary information... doing that beforehand and adding artificial sample points based on that calculated curve (i.e. interpolating) won't make it any better... And No: there are no steps in the reconstruction of the analog signal anyway.
> 
> So I'd never pay extra for that kind of data generation. You'll hear much more difference between a well done recording and a bad one. And the latter won't be saved by mathematical tricks (that don't add anything of real value).


 
  
 Thank you for that explanation. 
 It goes in line with what I already thought...
 So, between the HP-A4 and the Asus One, the main difference is that the One has balanced XLR outputs and a more powerfull headphone amp?
  
 Cheers!


----------



## plakat

I guess not everyone will agree with me 
  
 XLR out is something nice (I have a background in professional audio), but if you don't have active speakers or other equipment with +4dB balanced inputs they won't give you any advantage (using those with an adapter to chinch etc. will reduce the symmetrical signal to an asymmetric one). What I'm missing on the A4 is a coax digital input (it only offers Toslink).
  
 Do you have any hard to drive headphones you want to use with your new DAC/Amp? I can't comment on the Asus but I don't find the A4 to be underpowered. Schopenhauer noted above that the A4 can handle the Mad Dogs, it also brings the 600Ohm T1 to more than enough volume. Maybe it won't master the HE6, but many amps won't...


----------



## Schopenhauer

> Do you have any hard to drive headphones you want to use with your new DAC/Amp? I can't comment on the Asus but I don't find the A4 to be underpowered. Schopenhauer noted above that the A4 can handle the Mad Dogs, it also brings the 600Ohm T1 to more than enough volume. Maybe it won't master the HE6, but many amps won't...


 
 ​The HP-4A drives the HE-500s very well -- at least to my ears. I've been very impressed with the pairing. In fact, I think the 500s pair better with the A4 than the MDs, although my thinking so could be chalked up to the fact that I prefer the 500s to the MDs. Even on the low gain setting, I can't push the dial past noon and keep it there for any considerable amount of time without hurting my ears. 
  
 Of course, the 500s aren't the most difficult headphones to drive, but in my experience they're finicky.


----------



## Whizz

Hi, can any of the current HP-A4 users tell me if the RCA output behind a line level output? does it bypasses the internal amp and able to feed into external amp or powered speakers?


----------



## Otheronek

Has anyone tried a pair of 250ohm Dt990 beyers yet?


----------



## fengwei007

whizz said:


> Hi, can any of the current HP-A4 users tell me if the RCA output behind a line level output? does it bypasses the internal amp and able to feed into external amp or powered speakers?


 
 The RCA out is preamp out with a max output voltage of 2Vrms. There is no way you can by pass the preamp part. Some users use this RCA out to hook up w/ another amp and like the results. I myself like to use the headphone out as it is.


----------



## Schopenhauer

I run the RCA out to my WA7 and like the results.


----------



## Schopenhauer

> I run the RCA out to my WA7 and like the results.


 
 I should have said "WA6".


----------



## chezhed

Just pulled the trigger on one from Moon should be here later this week. I am very curious on the differences between my old stack Bifrost uber >corda aria > V6 Stage compares to this version. 
  
 The question I have is in the player that Fostex offers. Is there a big difference between that player and iTunes. I am streaming hi-res files (24/192 and 24/96) What is the value of the Fostex player?


----------



## tuckers

I don't have a lot of current knowledge on which software players sound best.  But the Fostex Player definitely sounds better than iTunes on my Windows 8 PC.  IT's also pretty darn cool looking, though it doesn't have a lot of functionality.


----------



## plakat

The Fostex player is there to facilitate the use of high-res audio files, so try it out if it simplifies your music listening. I for one prefer iTunes due to many applications reading from its library: I don't want to curate another one set of playlists and audio files. Plus I don't really care for anything beyond CD-quality...


----------



## HiFiRobot




----------



## Yanaka

@HiFiRobot Very shiny gear! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 @All
 How well do you think would the Fostex HP-A4 work together with active speakers, like the Adam Audio ARTist A5s?
 Afaik the pre-amp in the Fostex would allow me to control the volume of both speakers at the same time. (?)

 At some point I'd also like to explore the world of headphones.

 Mid-Range, that are also portable: V-Moda XS
 High-Range: TH600 (the talk about annoying trebble scares me slightly, but could always return it)
 ??

 Would these work well with the Fostex, any other suggestions?
 Thanks, and sorry for all the question. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Music: EDM, Trance, Electronic (examples: Germany Germany, Neon Shudder), Instrumental/Acoustic (Jesse Cook)


----------



## Schopenhauer

I wanted to add a quick follow-up to my previous posts in this thread. Recently I acquired the rosewood LCD-2s. To my n00b ear, the pairing with the HP-A4 is impressive. The HP-A4 usually functions as my DAC with the RCA output to a WA6 with the Sophia Princess and 6GL7 upgrades. The HE-500s are brilliant in this setup.
  
 However, the LCD-2s work better, I think, right out of the HP-A4’s native amplifier. There’s an increase in bass impact, clarity in the mids and highs, and overall punchiness. When I connect the LCD-2s to the WA6 with the Sophia Princess and 6GL7 upgrades, the sound is a bit out of focus, almost impressionistic.


----------



## mariowar

tuckers said:


> I don't have a lot of current knowledge on which software players sound best.  But the Fostex Player definitely sounds better than iTunes on my Windows 8 PC.  IT's also pretty darn cool looking, though it doesn't have a lot of functionality.


 

 I agree.....  I thought that players like this were just snake oil with regular music files but high resolution ones.
  
 I was wrong, I started playing 320mbps mp3s using itunes..... and the bass was muddy on the Fostex 900s.......
  
 I hated the overall presentation.... to the point that I was blaming the HP-A4.
  
 Now playing the same files with the Fostex Player everything sounds properly.... tighter bass, and the music sounds clearer overall.
  
 Unfortunately, I does not support AAC 
  
 Now it is time for looking for HR files !


----------



## Dave 12

how does this compare to o2+DAC combo?


----------



## fengwei007

dave 12 said:


> how does this compare to o2+DAC combo?


 
 Never had the ODAC, but I'd prefer the A4 for its DSD capability and filters. The Amp part of A4 is definitely not as powerful as the O2, but it's good enough for easy to drive headphones. Overall I like A4's one box solution.


----------



## vaibhavp

how much fostex hp a4 costs in Singapore?
  
 i am planning to get one from jaben this weekend.


----------



## Yanaka

I am a happy new owner of the HP-A4! 

 The volume control works just fine to control my powered speakers. So far I prefer the fast roll-off filter.
 Still undecided on what full-size headphones to get. So many options!

 To test the DSD capabilities I've played some samples from http://www.2l.no/hires/index.html using the Fostex Audio Player configured to Native DSD.
 Stereo DFF DSD 64 2.8224Mbit/s and Stereo FLAC 24BIT/192kHz play just fine. But with the Stereo DFF DSD 128 5.6448Mbit/s samples I get rare random low-volume popping sounds on both the RCA and headphone out.

 Is anyone else getting that? Not a deal breaker for me, but still..

 I also tried to setup Foobar2000 to play DSD files. But I must have missed something; not managed to get it working. Doesn't help that the setup tutorials are all (?) for older versions of Foobar.


----------



## nicodunord

Hello,
  
 I'm planning to buy an hp-a4 soon.
 Did someone here really test the hp-a4 with high impedancy headphones (i mean real test with for example sennheiser HD6XX series) ?
 I found a plenty of review, none of them used such headphones in real conditions.
  
 Thanks for answers


----------



## Otheronek

nicodunord said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm planning to buy an hp-a4 soon.
> Did someone here really test the hp-a4 with high impedancy headphones (i mean real test with for example sennheiser HD6XX series) ?
> ...




I have been trying to find out the same since its release. I currently use the DT-990 pros 250ohm version. Seems like all the reviews I have seen were 32 ohm HP's.


----------



## mariowar

nicodunord said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm planning to buy an hp-a4 soon.
> Did someone here really test the hp-a4 with high impedancy headphones (i mean real test with for example sennheiser HD6XX series) ?
> ...


 
 I tried it with my brand new TH900s, which are  about 25 ohm and I had to use them in High Gain mode, unless I wanted to dial it at 3 or 4 pm.....therefore, I do not think it will drive them properly.
 Keep in mind that I do not listen at high volume.


----------



## plakat

I use the A4 with a TH600 at my office at about 10-11 o'clock at low gain... sounds to me like your source material is really quiet or some kind of system master volume turned down. Of course loud is a very subjective feeling...


----------



## mariowar

Asio Driver = bypassing volume  + Fostex Player or JRiver.....
  
 Jazz/Blues and Rock
  
 The cause probably lies on the recordings since I do not enjoy music with heavy compression added to boost the volume.
  
 Again, this is just a personal opinion....
  
 TH600 and TH900 have the same impedance. however, Fostex releases two amps tuned for each pair of headphones.  The  HPA4  fires 100mw 35 ohm. and the  HPA8  boosts 700mw 35 ohm ....
  
 Therefore, the reason behind the difference in power of these amps lead me to believe that the TH900s might be harder to drive properly.


----------



## plakat

I think it has more to do with 'reference implementation', i.e. going all out vs. keeping it sane 
 The A8 does many additional things, so the price difference does not come down to power, nevertheless it is easier to provide more output with a proper power supply (i.e. not bus-powered).
 The Fostex website is currently unreachable, but as far as I remember the TH900 has a bit higher nominal SPL.
  
 Edit: Yes, I think the fact that your music might not have compressed dynamics may well be the reason for  lower volume.


----------



## mariowar

I did not bring the price difference to the table.
  
 For clarification purposes, the TH900s can even be powered straight from an Ipod Touch.
  
 However, does it mean that they are properly powered to shine ?
  
 Just my 2 cents.


----------



## designbykai

Even of they're the same impedence, th600 are 1 Tesla drivers while th900 are 1.5 tesla. So it makes sense that they might need more juice to make those drivers move. Rather than a simple matter of volume but to also fill out the sound more. Any ways still quite tempted to get this sexy little black box for my Th600 and new Sig Djs. Dang they're fun headphones very efficient and sound amazing even out of an e17


----------



## plakat

designbykai said:


> Even of they're the same impedence, th600 are 1 Tesla drivers while th900 are 1.5 tesla. So it makes sense that they might need more juice to make those drivers move.


 
  
 Actually its the other way round: stronger magnetic field means less current is necessary for the same resulting force... If the only difference between two drivers is that one has a stronger magnet, thats the one thats more efficient.
  
 I don't think the TH900 needs more power. It might resolve better and therefore scale better -- thats another thing apart from power needed to drive it.


----------



## nicodunord

Thanks for answering me about HP-A4 support for HD650
 I finally bought an AMI Musik DS5.


----------



## ahhui90

i heard the opamps inside can be swapped. is it true?


----------



## tuckers

schopenhauer said:


> I wanted to add a quick follow-up to my previous posts in this thread. Recently I acquired the rosewood LCD-2s. To my n00b ear, the pairing with the HP-A4 is impressive. The HP-A4 usually functions as my DAC with the RCA output to a WA6 with the Sophia Princess and 6GL7 upgrades. The HE-500s are brilliant in this setup.
> 
> However, the LCD-2s work better, I think, right out of the HP-A4’s native amplifier. There’s an increase in bass impact, clarity in the mids and highs, and overall punchiness. When I connect the LCD-2s to the WA6 with the Sophia Princess and 6GL7 upgrades, the sound is a bit out of focus, almost impressionistic.


 
  
 I'm really glad to hear that Schopenhauer, as I have LCD-2s and not much other amplification to compare it too.  I thought it sounded pretty good, if a little bit thick and slow sounding in the bass when the volume cranks.  That may just be the characteristics of the LCD-2s that just tend to have a rich sound. The A4 definitely has a very smooth sound and with the LCD-2 richness it's quite intoxicating. The one thing I think could be improved on is macrodynamics or slam is not as good as I would expect with the LCD-2s.  But with bus-power, maybe that is asking too much.
  
 I have been contemplating getting another HP-A4 for work, and then maybe getting the Alpha Dog headphones for a really sweet ride.  Any opinions on how the A4 works with the Alpha Dogs?


----------



## tuckers

Also, I got an iFi USB power supply to use with the HP-A4. Results are noticeable, but not dramatic.  Lower noise Floor, blacker background, even smoother sound, a bit more solid bass, and a bit more dynamics.  I was mainly hoping the power supply would improve macrodynamics and slam of the LCD-2s.
  
iFi Micro USB Power Supply


----------



## Schopenhauer

tuckers said:


> I'm really glad to hear that Schopenhauer, as I have LCD-2s and not much other amplification to compare it too.  I thought it sounded pretty good, if a little bit thick and slow sounding in the bass when the volume cranks.  That may just be the characteristics of the LCD-2s that just tend to have a rich sound. The A4 definitely has a very smooth sound and with the LCD-2 richness it's quite intoxicating. The one thing I think could be improved on is macrodynamics or slam is not as good as I would expect with the LCD-2s.  But with bus-power, maybe that is asking too much.
> 
> I have been contemplating getting another HP-A4 for work, and then maybe getting the Alpha Dog headphones for a really sweet ride.  Any opinions on how the A4 works with the Alpha Dogs?


 
 Tucker: Quick follow up. I've since sold my HP-A4. My decision to sell was reached within days of acquiring ALO's PanAm. The pairing with the LCD-2 is divine. If you have the LCD-2s, I recommend the PanAm over the HP-A4 with urgency.


----------



## tuckers

Too bad the Pan Am doesn't have an RCA output, as I use my HP-A4 more for my desktop speakers system than I do for headphones!


----------



## Xpresser

I almost jumped on this for my first DAC/AMP combo (for my upcoming PC build) but I don't want to have to worry about the HP-A4 not being able to to drive a high impedance headphone. What would be a great desktop DAC/AMP in the same price range, or lower, as the HP-A4 that can receive audio from a PC (USB?) but also be AC powered? I don't care if it's a all-in-one unit or two devices. I've just started my research and have these on my list to consider but mind you the list is beta/rough draft  
  
 Schiit Modi/Asgard 2
 Mayflower Objective2+ODAC
 Maverick TubeMagic D1 Plus Edition
 Fiio E9K/E17
  
  
 To tell you the truth I haven't even checked to see if any of those choices above are AC powered as I didn't know I wanted that as an option until reading this thread. I love to research and research but to tell you the truth I'm burned out from picking my PC components and buying a new bike after 6 months of research. A huge point in the right direction would be great.
  
 Is a DAC/AMP still the way to go for PC audio even over a high end sound card such as the Asus Xonar Essence STX or  Creative Labs Sound Blaster ZXR?
  
 I would be gaming/music (streaming and lossless) on headphones 70%/speakers 30% of the time
  
 Thank you so much


----------



## plakat

xpresser said:


> I almost jumped on this for my first DAC/AMP combo (for my upcoming PC build) but I don't want to have to worry about the HP-A4 not being able to to drive a high impedance headphone.


 
  
 I really don't think thats a problem... the A4 works fine with a lot of higher impedance headphones. I may be in trouble when confronted with some power sucking planar magnetic though, so if you're planning for some Audeze or similar that might not work out. So what cans are on your list?
  
 In the same price region as the A4 things might get tight if you're looking for DAC+Amp... I think its a very good package overall, and at a very competitive price. Yes, the small Schiit stack might be an option if space, cabling and wall-power is of no concern.


----------



## gjc10212

Just purchased one of these, new from Sonicfiber £200 inc taxes & duties. Looking forward to its arrival!


----------



## Otheronek

plakat said:


> I really don't think thats a problem... the A4 works fine with a lot of higher impedance headphones. I may be in trouble when confronted with some power sucking planar magnetic though, so if you're planning for some Audeze or similar that might not work out. So what cans are on your list?
> 
> In the same price region as the A4 things might get tight if you're looking for DAC+Amp... I think its a very good package overall, and at a very competitive price. Yes, the small Schiit stack might be an option if space, cabling and wall-power is of no concern.




I have yet to see or hear of anyone using high impedance cans with the hp-4. Can you point to a post or article citing this? I am eager to know..... Specifically high impedance Beyers... 250ohm versions.

Peace OOK


----------



## plakat

otheronek said:


> I have yet to see or hear of anyone using high impedance cans with the hp-4. Can you point to a post or article citing this? I am eager to know..... Specifically high impedance Beyers... 250ohm versions.
> 
> Peace OOK


 
  
 Just tried both my T90 and my T70 on the A4 (both 250Ohm), on high gain it drives them to far higher levels than I'm willing to listen to. Volume setting at 12:00 (i.e. the marker sitting at the top, halfway through the range) is already much too loud. As I said: I don't see any problem using the A4 with higher impedance cans. It even drives the T1 with 600Ohm impedance to respectable levels, while a bit lower in volume than the 250Ohm headphones its still able to produce levels I'd never use for listening.


----------



## vaibhavp

plakat said:


> Just tried both my T90 and my T70 on the A4 (both 250Ohm), on high gain it drives them to far higher levels than I'm willing to listen to. Volume setting at 12:00 (i.e. the marker sitting at the top, halfway through the range) is already much too loud. As I said: I don't see any problem using the A4 with higher impedance cans. It even drives the T1 with 600Ohm impedance to respectable levels, while a bit lower in volume than the 250Ohm headphones its still able to produce levels I'd never use for listening.


 

 great. do you find combo bright?


----------



## Otheronek

Awesome thanks for the info.


----------



## lalala6

My HP-A4 just arrived today. Very impressed with the sound! It sounds better than I thought, considering it is a USB-powered DAC. It drives my HD650 sufficiently well, I could reach around 3 o'clock on the volume pot on high gain before hitting my limit. A definite upgrade from my Dragonfly, very satisfied with it.


----------



## ahhui90

my current setup, output by rca to alo panam


----------



## vaibhavp

ahhui90 said:


> my current setup, output by rca to alo panam


 
  
 do you think its an upgrade over pan am internal dac ???


----------



## plakat

vaibhavp said:


> great. do you find combo bright?


 
  
 That is of course always a matter of taste, and as I like Beyers products and house sound I may be not the one calling something bright too fast. Given that: No, I don't consider that combinations brighter than expected by the respective headphones signatures.


----------



## kawaivpc1

Fostex HP A4 vs Sony PHA 2 ... what do yo guys think?
 I have Sony PHA2 but it seems like Fostex is a better unit. I like the fact that it's USB powered.
 Do you guys think it's worth switching to Fostex HP A4?





 
  
 Also, I'd like to know more about HP A4... what kind of DAC is it using? wolfson? cirus logic?
 What makes it so expensive? not much information is disclosed on their website.


----------



## alucard177

kawaivpc1 said:


> Fostex HP A4 vs Sony PHA 2 ... what do yo guys think?
> I have Sony PHA2 but it seems like Fostex is a better unit. I like the fact that it's USB powered.
> Do you guys think it's worth switching to Fostex HP A4?
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 It's a Burr-Brown PCM1792A


----------



## plakat

kawaivpc1 said:


> What makes it so expensive? not much information is disclosed on their website.


 
  
 Strange... Given its good DAC chips, solid enclosure, input and output options I consider it quite a deal actually. It even comes with a nice looking USB cable...


----------



## pearljam50000

Can anyone compare to Teac-ud301?(or ud-501)
They look pretty similar...


----------



## lalala6

Just confirmed that the HP-A4 can indeed roll op-amps. To access the op-amp, unscrew the 4 screws on the top panel, and remove the panel. The op-amp is on the front right side of the HP-A4.
  
 Swapped out the stock OPA2134 op-amp for a NJM5532 and the sound got clearer and more detailed! Gonna have lots of fun trying out all my op-amps with the HP-A4.


----------



## kawaivpc1

how would you compare HA4's sound to that of AK100 or AK120?


----------



## plakat

lalala6 said:


> The op-amp is on the front right side of the HP-A4.


 
  
 I don't want to open my unit... is it socketed?


----------



## lalala6

plakat said:


> I don't want to open my unit... is it socketed?




Yes, it is socketed.


----------



## plakat

Thanks!
 thats nice... I'm tempted to open it and get another OP amp...


----------



## bernier

hi all, has anyone tried other brand usb cable and/or with battery powered usb combo on this dac?


----------



## petezjunior

Very interested in buying this DAC/AMP. How well does it work with the HE-560s? Anyone try them? I just bought a pair of my HE-560s and am replacing my Schiit Vali/Modi stack to buy the Fostex. Any advice? Thanks in advance.


----------



## the-kraken

Where are you located? If your in the Denver, Colorado area - I'll be happy to meet up with you so you can try my HP-A4 with them.


----------



## petezjunior

Are you referring to the HE-560s?


----------



## the-kraken

Haha - I was referring to my hp-a4.


----------



## petezjunior

the-kraken said:


> Haha - I was referring to my hp-a4.




Oh, so you don't know how it is with the HE560? Damn thanks though that's a very nice offer. Wish I could get some info on hifimans with it. Looks like a good amp


----------



## the-kraken

I had a pair of he-400's that sounded great with it, though they have modest power needs and are 92.5 db sensitive. The 560's are pretty close though at 90db sensitivity. 

Anyhow, good luck!


----------



## kawaivpc1

I just received HP A4 today. I can confirm that this device's sound isn't so amazing and definitely does not worth $400. I'm going to send it back tomorrow.
 It sounds certainly a little bit better than the original built-in speaker of desktop / laptop computer. But I would say it doesn't worth $400.
 I've checked lots of Classical and soundtrack records in 24 bit/96 khz with this one. The difference was very minimal.
 I'm using Shure's SRH1845, the flagship product of Shure. Its sound quality is close to Sony PHA 2 and both of them don't worth $400.
 iBasso's R10 still sounds three to four times better than these units.
  
 I'd encourage people to not purchase this unit. It's not worth it. If this unit was around $100, I would keep it.
 A professional MIDI / Audio interface around $150 has similar sounding headphone out. Buy one of them.
 PCM Chip implementation doesn't do much here. It's certainly not better than Sabre chip.
 I'm going to turn this back and get Fiio X5.


----------



## Otheronek

Ouch. That is some honesty. Thanks tho.... At one point I was considering this unit but ultimately decided against it because there seems to be better options for what I want/need.


----------



## kawaivpc1

Don't waste your time and money with this unit. It doesn't sound much better than built-in laptop headphone out.
 I've checked this with all top quality symphonies, pop, rock records in 24 bit flac files + foobar2000. It sounds 5% better than built-in headphone out of my laptop. Maybe a little bit clearer and It can make your volume higher than what built-in headphone out can but definitely not worth 400 dollars just for that. I wonder what they were thinking when they manufactured this. This doesn't improve anything.
  
 I'd encourage you to buy iBasso R10.


----------



## lbbef

kawaivpc1 said:


> I just received HP A4 today. I can confirm that this device's sound isn't so amazing and definitely does not worth $400. I'm going to send it back tomorrow.
> It sounds certainly a little bit better than the original built-in speaker of desktop / laptop computer. But I would say it doesn't worth $400.
> I've checked lots of Classical and soundtrack records in 24 bit/96 khz with this one. The difference was very minimal.
> I'm using Shure's SRH1845, the flagship product of Shure. Its sound quality is close to Sony PHA 2 and both of them don't worth $400.
> ...


 
  
 Just wondering which part of the sound do you find not amazing. Could you describe your sound impressions of the HP-A4?
  
 I personally love the sound. Detailed and clear while remaining musical.
 Only problem is that it doesn't have enough power to drive a lot of stuff.
 Sounds decent without an external amplifier, but can really shine with one.
 I love is as a DAC and use it purely as a DAC only.
  
 Pairing is also very important. I also have the DX90 which uses dual Sabres for its DAC implementation.
 But I don't use it for my desktop setup even though technically it has a better DAC than the HP-A4. Tried many DACs but the HP-A4 just seems to fit.
  
 At home, I'm using the:
 Fostex HP-A4 > Audio Technica AT-HA22TUBE > Audio Technica ATH-A900XLTD
 On the go I'm using the:
 iBasso DX90 > Alo Audio The Continental V3 > Audio Technica ATH-ESW11LTD | Audio Technica ATH-ES10 | Advanced AccousticWerkes A2H-V
  
 By the way, Shure's flagship is the SRH1840 not SRH1845.


----------



## kawaivpc1

lbbef said:


> Just wondering which part of the sound do you find not amazing. Could you describe your sound impressions of the HP-A4?
> 
> I personally love the sound. Detailed and clear while remaining musical.
> Only problem is that it doesn't have enough power to drive a lot of stuff.
> ...


 

 Sorry, meant to say 1840. This is the best sounding headphone I've heard so far.
 Anyways, many of Audio Technica headphones are not for reference. Pro engineers still use AKG and Sennheiser.
  
 It's a bit clearer. 5% more than laptop's built-in headphone out or maybe 10% for some musical pieces. But, if you think it worth $400, something's wrong. 
 I have UR22 audio interface from Steinberg. This audio interface is about 150 bucks and it sounds nearly as good as this Fostex HP A4.
 I can hear it can emphasize some solo instrument section and give a bit clarity to overall arrangement. However, this is nothing compared to what iBasso's R10 can do.
 Fostex HP A4 has virtually no soundstage or distinctive signature sound. It makes the original sound bit different but It's hard to tell if that's a big enhancement.
 It can raise overall volume level with gain button yet that feature can be found in gears within 100 dollars of price range.
  
 I see no reason to pay $400 for this unit. I have checked many of my 5.1 surround 24bit 192khz lossless files as well. This one should be sold around 100 dollars. This is not DAC. This is something that sends headphone out sound to USB with a little difference nuance that isn't so better.


----------



## lbbef

kawaivpc1 said:


> Sorry, meant to say 1840. This is the best sounding headphone I've heard so far.
> Anyways, many of Audio Technica headphones are not for reference. Pro engineers still use AKG and Sennheiser.
> 
> It's a bit clearer. 5% more than laptop's built-in headphone out or maybe 10% for some musical pieces. But, if you think it worth $400, something's wrong.
> ...


 
  
 Agree. Audio Technica headphones are very coloured and not for reference. I just like the colouration.
  
 I'll go have a another listen to the HP-A4 when I'm back home tonight.


----------



## kawaivpc1

These Fostex and Audio-technica products can't give honest representation of sound.
 And they're both so expensive for fun. I sold many of my old Audio-technica headphones. I don't buy their product anymore. They're nothing compared to Sennheiser's HD650 and Shure's SRH1840.
 I'd encourage you to send HP-A4 back as well. This is not enhancement. It doesn't have reference quality.  
 I'll look up Oppo HA-1. Its features look more promising.


----------



## lbbef

kawaivpc1 said:


> These Fostex and Audio-technica products can't give honest representation of sound.
> And they're both so expensive for fun. I sold many of my old Audio-technica headphones. I don't buy their product anymore. They're nothing compared to Sennheiser's HD650 and Shure's SRH1840.
> I'd encourage you to send HP-A4 back as well. This is not enhancement. It doesn't have reference quality.
> I'll look up Oppo HA-1. Its features look more promising.


 
  
 Have tried many headphones (including the HD650 and SRH1840), but don't like their sound signatures.
 Doesn't have to be reference quality. If it can't engage me musically, then I won't like it.


----------



## kawaivpc1

lbbef said:


> Have tried many headphones (including the HD650 and SRH1840), but don't like their sound signatures.
> Doesn't have to be reference quality. If it can't engage me musically, then I won't like it.


 
 SRH1840 has incredibly detailed sound. I could hear lots of instruments I couldn't hear with other headphones. I think it's good for both reference and enjoyment. 
 In my humble opinion, this Fostex HP-A4 isn't that musically engaging either. It isn't far from the built-in laptop headphone out. 
 iBasso's R10 has both musical sound and good sound stage. I'd recommend you this unit.


----------



## lbbef

kawaivpc1 said:


> SRH1840 has incredibly detailed sound. I could hear lots of instruments I couldn't hear with other headphones. I think it's good for both reference and enjoyment.
> In my humble opinion, this Fostex HP-A4 isn't that musically engaging either. It isn't far from the built-in laptop headphone out.
> iBasso's R10 has both musical sound and good sound stage. I'd recommend you this unit.


 
  
 I don't like overly detailed headphones, you end up listening to technicalities rather than enjoying the music.
  
 Like I said, I use the HP-A4 solely as a DAC only. By itself, I feel that it's balanced between technicalities and musicality.
  
 Have not tried the R10. But I don't really like the DX90's sound signature. I find the X5 to be more musical.
 But when paired with the V3, I just love the DX90 > V3 setup.


----------



## vaibhavp

kawaivpc1 said:


> SRH1840 has incredibly detailed sound. I could hear lots of instruments I couldn't hear with other headphones. I think it's good for both reference and enjoyment.
> In my humble opinion, this Fostex HP-A4 isn't that musically engaging either. It isn't far from the built-in laptop headphone out.
> iBasso's R10 has both musical sound and good sound stage. I'd recommend you this unit.


 

 is ibasso r10 and dx100 same?
  
 google search shows some confusing results.
  
 dx 100 costs much higher I think. you should recommend substitute in same price range.


----------



## kawaivpc1

vaibhavp said:


> is ibasso r10 and dx100 same?
> 
> google search shows some confusing results.
> 
> dx 100 costs much higher I think. you should recommend substitute in same price range.


 
 R10 is an improved, price-reduced version of DX100.
 R10 sounds better than DX100. It has longer battery life as well. Its sound is the best I've heard so far.


----------



## vaibhavp

kawaivpc1 said:


> R10 is an improved, price-reduced version of DX100.
> R10 sounds better than DX100. It has longer battery life as well. Its sound is the best I've heard so far.


 
  
 if you are going into $800 category, might as well bring in concero hp in comparison.


----------



## lbbef

I don't believe in the "best" setup.
 It's like ice cream. Won't having vanilla everyday be boring?
 There's so many flavours that taste good.


----------



## plakat

Sorry, but any statements quoting percent improvements regarding music are useless.
 Listen, enjoy and accept that everybody hears and especially prefers different things.
  
 Overall the only thing that really counts is having fun with music... the means to that end can be quite different between people, depending on many factors like musical taste, comfort, environment, budget etc. Keeping oneself on the positive side of discussions is quite a timesaver... time that can be utilized better doing other things.


----------



## lalala6

I think that the HP-A4 is a very good DAC/Amp for its price. It has great synergy with most of my headphones, and gets even better as a DAC for my Schiit Vali. Plus, its versatility for being able to roll opamps makes it well worth the price IMO.


----------



## HiFiRobot

Trying out the HP-A4 with my HE-400. To my ears not the best combo so far. A bit too sibilant and tizzy. But the HP-out from the Fostex might not be burned in yet. Mostly been using the HP-A4 as a DAC with other amps so far (Violectric V200). Hopefully the HP-A4 calms down after burn in, time will tell. Or my ears might just be used to the more relaxed V200 sound =)


----------



## reiserFS

You know, there's always this one guy who claims that he can't hear any difference. I wouldn't trust such biased posts.


----------



## the-kraken

While I didn't love the hp-a4 + th900 combo, the little hp-a4 did pair with my other headphones very well. I've also used it as a standalone DAC when I sold some stereo speakers, and those that heard it liked it. 

I recently sold my he-400's, and during the sale I took the hp-a4 for the prospective buyer to listen to. He seemed to really like that combination. 

While I like the hp-a8/th900 pairing a lot better - I find the hp-a4 very capable and use it frequently.


----------



## kawaivpc1

forget about HP A4, guys. I will going to get iCan Micro. I think this one will sound better than HP A4 which is nothing more than a slightly improved normal laptop headphone out that costs 399 dollars.


----------



## plakat

Good luck to you.


----------



## ahhui90

anyone managed to open them up to swop opamps?
 found some reviews online. pls use google translate to read it.
  
 http://dsl.seesaa.net/article/390996582.html


----------



## lalala6

ahhui90 said:


> anyone managed to open them up to swop opamps?
> found some reviews online. pls use google translate to read it.
> 
> http://dsl.seesaa.net/article/390996582.html


 
 Yes, I have opened them up to swap opamps as previously posted in this thread. Simply unscrew the 4 screws on the top of the HP-A4 to open it.
  
 After trying out many different opamps on the HP-A4, I've found the MUSES8920 to be simply the best sounding opamp for the HP-A4. At only 480 yen a pop, anyone who's looking to upgrade their HP-A4's sound quality should definitely get it. (it can be bought from Akizukidenshi via Tenso buying service)


----------



## ahhui90

lalala6 said:


> Yes, I have opened them up to swap opamps as previously posted in this thread. Simply unscrew the 4 screws on the top of the HP-A4 to open it.
> 
> After trying out many different opamps on the HP-A4, I've found the MUSES8920 to be simply the best sounding opamp for the HP-A4. At only 480 yen a pop, anyone who's looking to upgrade their HP-A4's sound quality should definitely get it. (it can be bought from Akizukidenshi via Tenso buying service)


 
 i see, do you happen to have an extra piece?
 i bought some muses01 from them previously


----------



## lalala6

ahhui90 said:


> i see, do you happen to have an extra piece?
> i bought some muses01 from them previously


 
 Nope I don't have an extra, sorry.
  
 The MUSES01 is also just as good as MUSES8920 for the HP-A4. The difference between them is minimal when used in the HP-A4, although the MUSES01 is much more expensive. Try out your MUSES01 on the HP-A4 and let us know how it goes!


----------



## lbbef

Interesting... I should consider getting a OPAMP or two next month when I'm going to Japan to try it out.
 Changing of the OPAMP shouldn't affect the line out right? It should only affect the headphone out right?


----------



## ahhui90

lalala6 said:


> Nope I don't have an extra, sorry.
> 
> The MUSES01 is also just as good as MUSES8920 for the HP-A4. The difference between them is minimal when used in the HP-A4, although the MUSES01 is much more expensive. Try out your MUSES01 on the HP-A4 and let us know how it goes!


 

 i sold it off together with asus essence one dac previously so.. i guess i'll buy one of that 8920 online


----------



## lalala6

lbbef said:


> Interesting... I should consider getting a OPAMP or two next month when I'm going to Japan to try it out.
> Changing of the OPAMP shouldn't affect the line out right? It should only affect the headphone out right?



Yes, it only affects the headphone out. I'd recommend getting both the MUSES 8820 and 8920 when you're in Japan. 8920 is still better but the 8820 have its merits.


----------



## weissglut

pearljam50000 said:


> Can anyone compare to Teac-ud301?(or ud-501)
> They look pretty similar...


 
 I'm also interested in Fostex HP-A4 vs. Teac UD-301 vs. Matrix Mini-i 2014.
  
 Doeas the HP-A4 use the TI TPA6120A as headphone amplifier? The chip near the Fostex HP-A4 lettering looks like it:


----------



## gr34td3str0y3r

weissglut said:


> I'm also interested in Fostex HP-A4 vs. Teac UD-301 vs. Matrix Mini-i 2014.
> 
> Doeas the HP-A4 use the TI TPA6120A as headphone amplifier? The chip near the Fostex HP-A4 lettering looks like it:


 
 im about to buy the TEAC any day now. In Japan its at an all time low. 37,000 yen. A steal for what it does, but I keep coming back to the Fostex. At the end of the day, I think the TEAC has a much a better headphone amp setup. AND it has balanced XLR, it offer more options for upgraiding the system down the line. That being said. I am probably going to buy the fostex for work cause I am just going to pair it with a stronger headphone amp... so the amp section doesnt matter at all... 
  
 Also you guys can consider audio-GD. they make DSD dac/amp for killer prices and the amps they use are much more powerful than the teac or fostex.


----------



## Nicko54

Hi guys!
  
 I've bought the little Fostex and I need your help with the samplig rate led indicators.
 I first tried the Fostex Audio Player and depending on the song I listen to (from mp3 to DSD2.8) the led indicators work well and indicates the good sampling rate.
 But with Foobar, the indicator led is fixed on 192kHz, even playing a 16/44.1 or 24/96 file. I also tried with VLC and it still the same.
  
 Do you have the same problem? 
 Have you changed something in the preferences in Foobar or in the sound parameters of WIndows?
  
 (Win7 Pro)


----------



## gr34td3str0y3r

nicko54 said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I've bought the little Fostex and I need your help with the samplig rate led indicators.
> I first tried the Fostex Audio Player and depending on the song I listen to (from mp3 to DSD2.8) the led indicators work well and indicates the good sampling rate.
> ...


 
 BUMP. 
 I am curious to hear what the problem/soptionis. 
 I looked at foobar options, and I think it should change output options depending on the device you have it hooked up to. i.e., the fostex. 
  
 If I had to guess it would be a driver issue. Bingo! That reminds me. You (might) have to ADD the fostex driver to foobar!!! I think under the componets submenu. 
 Google "how to play DSD in foobar" and there is a guide. I think step 1 or 2 tell you how to add your DACs drivers to foobar. 
 But this should help with ANY file type not just DSD .


----------



## tuckers

There is a setting in the windows sound control panel or somewhere that lets you set the sample rate that gets sent to the DAC.  This could cause what you are seeing.  I have mine set to 384Khz and the DAC shows that for most sound inputs except when I am using the ASIO drivers.


----------



## gr34td3str0y3r

tuckers said:


> There is a setting in the windows sound control panel or somewhere that lets you set the sample rate that gets sent to the DAC.  This could cause what you are seeing.  I have mine set to 384Khz and the DAC shows that for most sound inputs except when I am using the ASIO drivers.


 
 so if he adds the fostex driver to the componetns list of the Foobar, then it should override the windows setting.
 I have a new DAC in the mail right now, so I will probably face this same problem too. (I decided on the Martanz HD-DAC1, but still considering the A4 for work) 
  
 BTW. What do you guys think? Is the FOSTEX HP-A4 a worthy enough upgrade over the ODAC?


----------



## Nicko54

gr34td3str0y3r said:


> BUMP.
> I am curious to hear what the problem/soptionis.
> I looked at foobar options, and I think it should change output options depending on the device you have it hooked up to. i.e., the fostex.
> 
> ...


 

 Yess!!!
 Thank you, it wors well now! I also add the component to control foobar with my android HTC OneX.
 Just need to add the DSD "driver" and it will be perfect!
  
 Thank you all!


----------



## gr34td3str0y3r

nicko54 said:


> Yess!!!
> Thank you, it wors well now! I also add the component to control foobar with my android HTC OneX.
> Just need to add the DSD "driver" and it will be perfect!
> 
> Thank you all!


 
 sweet! good to know. 
 Control foobar with your phone?! is this android only?


----------



## Nicko54

gr34td3str0y3r said:


> sweet! good to know.
> Control foobar with your phone?! is this android only?


 

 You can control foobar with android or ios using your home wifi network. The android app "foobar2000 controller" is free but the ios app isn't.
 You just need to add a component to foobar and enable it, install the app on your phone and enjoy


----------



## Kane Williams

This uses the same DAC chip as the Ifi MICRO iDSD. At nearly half the price if the Ifi, will it come close to it in terms of SQ?


----------



## Kane Williams

The DAC chip is the 1793 I believe, not the 1792, which is a higher spec chip.


----------



## F700

The combo HP-A4 / Sennheiser HD600 (with modded HD650 Cables) works very well for me. The bass on the Senn hits hard, but could be better defined. What a surprise considering that this HP isn't known to be bassy  I added a middle class USB-cable (Audioquest Cinnamon) linked to my MacBook Pro with Audirvana (Plus 1.5.12). I noticed that this set-up absolutely need
  
 This set-up is quite lively and can be revealing (on the bad way) on some recordings. Nevertheless, I didn't await such a good SQ with that combo. Despite the aforementioned let-downs, I cannot stop smiling and having goosebumps listening to my favorites tracks. This set-up does something special with ambient, classical, modern classical, pop & good enough produced "all the rest"-music.   
 My main rig being Lcd-X (recabled with Norne Audio Draug2), Lcd-2 rev.2 (dito), Alpha Dog (dito) and DT880 (600 ohm, stock) connected to a V200 with Exposure DAC & Stello U3 + Rowen Cables, I'm surprised that the HP-A4/HD600 is sounding so nice and engaging.
  
 I'm sorry not being able to describe treble/mids/highs/bass criterias well enough because my knowledge about those specifities has its limits in therms of vocabulary. I just know that what I'm listening to is superb with that combination considering the price of the whole package (approx. 600-700 USD).
  
 Not being talented in English (my third language) and in writing expression, I hope my contribution will maybe give someone/somehow the need to listening to this combo.


----------



## dieslow

I'm looking to buy a DAC/AMP combo and was looking at this HP-A4 as I can get it for 200$ CAN which isn't that expensive. At the same price I can get an Audioengine D1 ... which one would you choose ? The main cans that I listen to are my Beyer DT990 250ohm, HD598 and my Grado SR225e. Thanks for your help !


----------



## F700

I used to own the Audioengine D1, a very good sounding device for the price! But if you can buy the Fostex for 200$ CAN, I wouldn't hesitate too long. Owning the Fostex since 9 months now, I can say that this a nice improvement over the D1. Better resolution, more impact, a very good desktop amp for the price as well. With the DT990 250 ohms, I think that you'll need the power reserve of the Fostex, because I couldn't drive my LCD-2 with the D1 properly on my desktop system at that time. Do you have the opportunity to test both?


----------



## dieslow

Unfortunately I dont ... that would have been nice though ! It seems like you're the only one who could test both so I'll buy it and if I don't like I will sell it here ! It will be about 170 USD which isn't that much IMO. Thanks for your reply !


----------



## dieslow

Too late ... the one I was looking at is already sold but I will find another one sooner or later !


----------



## Kane Williams

Have you looked at the Denon DAC/amp? Available for £200 in UK right now, which seems great value. Cambridge DAC 100 good option too but no DSD.


----------



## mannkind246

f700 said:


> I used to own the Audioengine D1, a very good sounding device for the price! But if you can buy the Fostex for 200$ CAN, I wouldn't hesitate too long. Owning the Fostex since 9 months now, I can say that this a nice improvement over the D1. Better resolution, more impact, a very good desktop amp for the price as well. With the DT990 250 ohms, I think that you'll need the power reserve of the Fostex, because I couldn't drive my LCD-2 with the D1 properly on my desktop system at that time. Do you have the opportunity to test both?



Don't mind if you can elaborate more about the significant improvement in sound can be noticed from Audioengine D1 to Fostex HP-A4?

Has anyone compared the HP-A4 with iFi Nano iDSD? 
Which one sound better?


----------



## jandrogo

It's possible to have 2 input sources? Or the USB it's only to power the device? I would like to use the Hpa4 with macmini and ps4, but don't want to mess changing cables every 5 minutes

Anyone has used to process the PS4 sound?


----------



## dieslow

You can have 2 sources plugged in at the same time and switch via the front button. I didnt try with the ps4 unfortunately but it should work I guess !


----------



## Nord

Hi everyone!
 I'm a happy new owner of the HP-A4. So far VERY happy about the way it drives my TH600's!
  
 I have a technical question: My PC is on almost permanently and my concern is whether it is OK or bad for the unit to be permanently powered on? Or should I unplug the device while it's unused?


----------



## BB 808

nord said:


> Hi everyone!
> I'm a happy new owner of the HP-A4. So far VERY happy about the way it drives my TH600's!
> 
> I have a technical question: My PC is on almost permanently and my concern is whether it is OK or bad for the unit to be permanently powered on? Or should I unplug the device while it's unused?


 
 My HP-A4 has been connected to my PC and powered on 24/7 since October 2014 with no problems.


----------



## Nord

bb 808 said:


> My HP-A4 has been connected to my PC and powered on 24/7 since October 2014 with no problems.


 
 Thanks for your feedback. That's reassuring


----------



## HiFiRobot

mannkind246 said:


> Has anyone compared the HP-A4 with iFi Nano iDSD?
> Which one sound better?


 
  
 I own both Nano iDSD and HP-A4. I think the Fostex is more detailed in the upper regions and a better match for some headphones, Denons for instance. Whereas the Nano iDSD is is slightly warmer and thicker sounding. Both sound good, they just sound different.
  
 I have a HP-A4 in the classifieds if anyone is interersted. The iDSD will be going up as well probably. Have my Geek Pulse xfi inbound.


----------



## Walderstorn

hifirobot said:


> I own both Nano iDSD and HP-A4. I think the Fostex is more detailed in the upper regions and a better match for some headphones, Denons for instance. Whereas the Nano iDSD is is slightly warmer and thicker sounding. Both sound good, they just sound different.
> 
> I have a HP-A4 in the classifieds if anyone is interersted. The iDSD will be going up as well probably. Have my Geek Pulse xfi inbound.


 
 Damn you  was waiting for the 200€ mark , that pub wont help my situation ahah , just kidding.


----------



## Duhuj

My library is almost all 44.1@16 with a few 96@24 . Is this still worth getting? I mean if I get it I might start looking into DSD just to see... but still my main source of music is CDs.
 My current desktop set up is PC>Swan-D1080iv or PC>Fiio-E12>MadDogs


----------



## cs098

duhuj said:


> My library is almost all 44.1@16 with a few 96@24 . Is this still worth getting? I mean if I get it I might start looking into DSD just to see... but still my main source of music is CDs.
> My current desktop set up is PC>Swan-D1080iv or PC>Fiio-E12>MadDogs


 
 I have both the e17k and the fostex, the fostex while more laid back and smooth (which can be good depending on your tastes) is far more muscial and transprent sounding. The dac it has will also probably be an improvment over your speaker and pc, and in time you can add an end game amp to go the i's dac which competes very well with totl dacs on the 1k+ price point.


----------



## jxhyde

i just want to know if it is possible to use the HP-A4 with AC/DC wall power  (like my smartphone wall power with the AP-A4 usb Cable)  and connect it to my source with optical in or if it is only possible to use it connect to the usb port of a computer


----------



## plakat

jxhyde said:


> i just want to know if it is possible to use the HP-A4 with AC/DC wall power  (like my smartphone wall power with the AP-A4 usb Cable)  and connect it to my source with optical in or if it is only possible to use it connect to the usb port of a computer


 

 If you're using the optical in everything should be fine connecting the USB port to a powered hub or USB charger.


----------



## Dimon Hell

Wanna to get my first amp\dac.
 Choosing betveen Beresford Bushmaster MK2 and this Fostex HP-A4.
 Which one will be better? Fostex is self-powered, and i don't really like usb powered devices...
 Any advices?


----------



## cs098

dimon hell said:


> Wanna to get my first amp\dac.
> Choosing betveen Beresford Bushmaster MK2 and this Fostex HP-A4.
> Which one will be better? Fostex is self-powered, and i don't really like usb powered devices...
> Any advices?


 
 It has optical in as well, so you can have the usb part be for just power only.
  
 I haven't heard the bushmaster so i can't comment on it but the fostex does have dsd over it.
  
 As for the dac + amp performance it's mid and treble forward, spacious and very smooth and  musical. Details is a bit smoothed over but it's very clear and realistic sounding though a bit rounded and light. Good sized soundstage with nice layered depth and good width and height.
  
 As for dac only, it will impart a very musical and smooth sound which while won't offer you the best detailing, may make you not care about that. It's a very good dac that can compete pretty well with 1000+ totl dacs.
  
 Also IMO looks better than the bushmaster.


----------



## vaibhavp

cs098 said:


> It has optical in as well, so you can have the usb part be for just power only.
> 
> I haven't heard the bushmaster so i can't comment on it but the fostex does have dsd over it.
> 
> ...


 
  
 but fostex line out is volume controlled??? that is no one reason why i have not bought it yet. 
  
 i would like to add a further amp down the line and dont want unnecessary clutter in signal path like volume control.


----------



## cs098

vaibhavp said:


> but fostex line out is volume controlled??? that is no one reason why i have not bought it yet.
> 
> i would like to add a further amp down the line and dont want unnecessary clutter in signal path like volume control.


 
  
 I added a wa6 to the lineup and it hasn't negatively affected my sound experience.  Like with computer volume, max it out for full transparency.


----------



## ozrayyau

I think the A8 more better than this little baby, especially I have use the A8 two output to drive my hd700, which like much better than the HDVA600 balance out with my hd700.


----------



## Wenart45

I recently bought the fostex hpa4 because I considered the fostex th600 but I'm leaning into the audeze lcd 2.2
Any impressions on this pairing?


----------



## cs098

the fostex is a bright smooth and airy dac/amp, so it should open up and pair well with the lcd 2.
  
 Even if you don't think it's optimal, you can always grab another amp and use the fostex as a dac only.


----------



## gandahar

Hi
  
 i consider getting this dac-amp combo , and i have few questions:
  
 do you must install a driver for this device to work ?
 does it work on linux ?
  
 does it considered a good device ?, i am asking since i seen alot of poeple here trying to sell it as a second hand...
  
 how it compare to the asus xonar stx ?
  
 what would you consider getting instead of it for the same price (assuming that you need amp+dac combo) ?
  
 thanks for anyone who would answer any of my questions


----------



## cs098

gandahar said:


> Hi
> 
> i consider getting this dac-amp combo , and i have few questions:
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 Yes unless you're on chrome os or mac (as they have universal audio drivers). So it probably won't work on linux.
  
 Definitely though it's dac is far better than it's amp. Probably better then the asus and a couple of steps better than the magni,modi and o2+odac (in sq but power wise it's a step back against said stacks)
  
 I would get it over any internal sound card. Also works as a semi portable dac/amp as it's small and usb powered only. Also a great dac for a high end amp down the road.


----------



## gandahar

do you have more information regarding the driver ?,if i getting this device i wish to use it in my linux box as well and i am sure if they indeed using a universal driver then linux probably have it.
  
 i notice that many other devices such as schiit or audioengine are supported without special drivers,why the fostex is a special case ?
  
 regarding the amp of this device , would it be able to power hd598 and maybe hd600/650 or a beyer 250ohm
 headphones ?
  
 and again thanks for your input


----------



## cs098

gandahar said:


> do you have more information regarding the driver ?,if i getting this device i wish to use it in my linux box as well and i am sure if they indeed using a universal driver then linux probably have it.
> 
> i notice that many other devices such as schiit or audioengine are supported without special drivers,why the fostex is a special case ?
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 It's an asio driver but windows only. If your linux box is like mac or chrome os then plug and play is all that is needed.
  
 It maximizes the potential of the dac.
  
 It will, it powers my 600 ohm beyer dt 150 pretty well.


----------



## gandahar

i have readed the hp-a4 user guide , its seems that it use usb audio class 2 , and windows didn't implemented this yet
 this is why other DACS (for example schiit) need a driver for windows only.
  
 anyway , i have another question , are you still able to use the onboard sound card when the hp-a4 is connected to your computer ?
 (windows still show it as audio device when you choose which device you want to listen from at the control panel / foobar settings...?)
 i am asking since my plan is to use it with foobar2000 while listening to music with large headphones ,and use the onboard for other things
 with different headphones (it is not comfortable to wear large headphones for anything i do with the computer rather then music listening)
  
 thanks again , your answers are really helpful


----------



## cs098

yup easliy, on foobar go to preference > playback > output and you can choose you source.


----------



## Wenart45

Try to get it with massdrop I got mine at $307 and I am considering buying burson audio supreme sound opamp probably that can help sound quality any of you guys got any experience with that opamp?? Other item you could consider is the teac ud501


----------



## Steve80

Hey !
  
 I am in Japan now, and want to buy A4. Is this good things for its price today ?
  Or may be i should see something else ?


----------



## gr34td3str0y3r

steve80 said:


> Hey !
> 
> I am in Japan now, and want to buy A4. Is this good things for its price today ?
> Or may be i should see something else ?


 
 Im in Japan too. Where you living? 
 Anyway. I had a REALLY hard time finding amps and dacs to buy in Japan. They just don't have the selection they have in the USA. And I don't trust reviews here. Not to mention the prices of the boutique stuff is insane and not indicative of quality at all. 
  
 I was think about the A4 for a REALLY long time, but I decided against becuase the amp really weak at 100mw. Maybe someone can correct me if I am wrong, but I am pretty sure the A4 will have a hard time driving a lot the cans out there. 
  
 TEAC has 2 or 3 models that were really appealing. 501 and 301 series I believe. 
  
 Ulitmatly I spent about twice what I was aiming for and bought a Martantz HD-DAC1. It had just come out and I was able to grab one off amazon for 70,000 yen. I could not be happier. It matches perfectly with my q701. But even at 800mw at low impedance I have to turn the pot up to 75% even 90% on some high DR tracks. 

 Anyway. Check TEAC or the Fostex A8 if your wallet can take it. Or the Marantz. I also run a O2 and Odac which gets the job done.
 Check out amazon Japan and camelcamelcamel. It has the price history of amazon products. Works for Amazon japan too.  

 EDIT: Of course you can run an amp off the A4. I am sure plenty of people just use it as a DAC. I forgot to add that. But at the time I was looking for a full amp/dac combo.


----------



## Steve80

Sorry for the late reply, and thanks for the answer !
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 I living in Osaka.
 Actually 100mw is more than enough for me now. And japanese rooms are not so spacious for big size stereo system.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think you know too.
  


> I don't trust reviews here. Not to mention the prices of the boutique stuff is insane and not indicative of quality at all.


 
  

 Oh, its true !!!
  


> I had a REALLY hard time finding amps and dacs to buy in Japan. They just don't have the selection they have in the USA.


 
 I've never lived in USA, but i think it's true.
  
 Sorry for my english.
  
 upd
  
 I  bought Teac UD 301 for 18000 yen and very happy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
 http://www.e-earphone.jp/   Very good shop ! I think is the best shop in Japan i've ever seen. I Recomended !


----------



## Bandooken

Hello Everyone, 

 If i can get this for CAD $220 (USD $170) USED is it worth it? I have my THX00 purple hearts incoming so im seriously considering this!


----------



## BB 808

bandooken said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> 
> If i can get this for CAD $220 (USD $170) USED is it worth it? I have my THX00 purple hearts incoming so im seriously considering this!



Wow that's half price and definitely a great deal! The HP-A4 sounds great with my TH600 and TH-X00 mahagony.


----------



## Bandooken

sounds good! thank you for your input!


----------



## cs098

hah that's my hp4a!!!


----------



## Bandooken

Haha, what are the odds!!


----------



## cs098

You got my text?
  
 Try to bring you he 500, i had the 560 and it sounded good on the 4a. The 500's warmer tone should complement the 4a's smooth yet bright sound. Oh and your computer ofc.


----------



## Bandooken

Got your text


----------



## Mink

Just ordered both Fostex HP-A4 and TEAC UD-301 DAC/AMP.
 The TEAC had a price drop and I got it for 369 Euro, whereas the Fostex cost me 329 Euro.
 I am realy curious if these units wil provide a similar or better: an upgrade in sound compared to the Musical Fidelity V-DAC II connected to my Marantz PM7200 amp, with this I listen my headphones over the simple built-in headphones out.
 I love the sound the headphones-out of the Marantz gives, just like the headphones-out of my Marantz CD players, they are excelllent. All the dedicated headphones amps I tried in the past never satisfied me, they lacked stereo width, depth or the warmth the Marantz gives me. I don't think the V-DAC MK II adds that much to it, because my older CD players (CD5000 and CD6000 KI) sound almost identical to the V-DAC, but it definitely beats the soundcard of my iMac.
 But unfortunately the headphones output of my Marantz has a slight hum, it was there from day one, it never bothered me much, but with classical music it is just not that ideal.
  
 I will try these affordable units first, because my headphones aren't that difficult to drive, so a real need for an amp just isn't there, and if they don't offer me the least something similar to my Marantz amp Headphones out (but without hum) then I will save up for the Marantz HD-DAC1.


----------



## Mink

What a cute little device the Fostex is! And what a sound! I had a very difficult time deciding which I liked best, the Fostex or the TEAC UD-301.
 Both sound more or less identical with many material, but the TEAC proves to be just a bit better with big, dense orchestral music. Not that the Fostex cannot handles this, but the TEAC is more sovereign, has better control. The Fostex is a tad too hyper, restless, maybe too dynamic at places where more constraint is asked.
 Another thing in favor for the TEAC is the slightly smoother treble, but only with a few tracks I tried, while listening very concentrated. Not something I would normally do, I want to enjoy music, not comparing sound. With that said, yes I could easily live with both units. But I have to make a choice, I don't want to keep both.
 Price performance wise (with sound performance in mind) the Fostex, beats the TEAC, its MSRP is 329 euro in the Netherlands, whereas the TEAC has/had a MSRP of 549 euro. But since I could get the TEAC for 369 euro, the unit itself looks nicer, is more premium built and has very slight better sound quality I'll keep the TEAC and will return the Fostex...but not without regret, I almost feel a bit sorry for that little fella (what a weird guy I am, humanizing a device)


----------



## ld100

Can someone tell me if this work with latest Mac OS? Amazon reviews seem to say that this device is not working with current mac computers...


----------



## BB 808

ld100 said:


> Can someone tell me if this work with latest Mac OS? Amazon reviews seem to say that this device is not working with current mac computers...


 
 My Fostex HP-A4 works perfectly with my iMac.


----------



## ld100

Hoe do you like it?


----------



## ld100

bb 808 said:


> My Fostex HP-A4 works perfectly with my iMac.




How do you like it?


----------



## joe

Here's a question for you HP-A4 users:
  
 I just updated to OSX 10.12 (Sierra), and I did the firmware update to my HP-A4 as outlined *here*, but I'm definitely not getting proper audio. My question is: Did I screw up the firmware update? Are you having any audio issues with Sierra?


----------



## shea

I followed the instructions for the OSX Sierra firmware update and the Fostex HP-A4 works fine.  The update requires a micro SD card, but the instructions are straightforward.
  
 I can't compare the HP-A4 to most other portable amp/DACs since it's one of the first I've owned, but I'm very happy with it new for ~US$250 (it's cheaper in Asia than the USA).  It powers the Senn HD700s with a lot of juice left to spare.
  
 While the HP-A4 does have a high gain switch, I wouldn't advise using it.  Noise and distortion are pretty noticeable when using the high gain, a point I haven't seen mentioned in reviews.  That said, low gain is absolutely sufficient for 150 Ohm headphones or less, and the sound is crystal clear.  If you're looking for a solution for high impedance phones, you probably will want to give it a test run before purchasing.


----------



## Max1

Is HP A4 still a good buy? Looking for a DAC/AMP in this price range and intrigued by the Fostex.


----------



## findthomas

Not sure if this helps -- I have the older HP-A3 and it works beautifully with my MacBookPro (2012 version with USB2), running MacOS El Capitan. No drivers needed. 

Plays very nicely with Roon.


----------



## HondoMUC

Hey all,

I`m having a question concerning this setup:

*Laptop > Supra USB B Cable > [IPurifier 2] > Fostex HP A4 > Atlas Equator RCA > Stax SRM-252S > Stax 202.*

I have to fully crank up the knobs on the Fostex and the Stax Amp to have an normal volume. t's also lacking a bit of boom and Dynamics. Overall the line out seems to be a bit weak -- also when connecting to a little dot 1+ usind the same cables. But on the Stax it's evident that tha fostex is not putting out a lot of power on the RCA out. Or is there anything else in the chain going wrong (Atlas cable has 75 Ohm?). Btw, usind a HRT Microstreamer makes everything much louder.

The headphone out on the Fostex is ok, but as many have stated -- not uber-loud. Although the sound seems to be very detailed, I feel as if it is a bit metallic and flat. Anyone with the same experience? Any recommnedations for a DAC for the Stax-set?

Thx a lot!
BR
H


----------



## HondoMUC

Ok, it's the cable  Fostex is fine. So is the STAX. Phew.


----------



## mique

I just bought this DAC/amp and the sound is amazing. Maybe a little too "clear" for my taste, as I was used to a more warmer, smudged sound of my previous sound card. Design is beautiful, rca/phones switch button is godsend. With the latest update it works with osx Sierra, so I guess it's future-proof... 
The only thing that bugs me is the volume knob. It has too much friction, meaning it's a little stiff... anybody knows if there's anything I can do about it to make it smoother?


----------



## alucard177 (Jul 12, 2017)

Just updated to latest firmware and now the 44.1k led keeps blinking and i got no sound  I followed the instructions on the pdf and the update was successful, removed the usb cable, then the sd and it's stuck in this state. Any suggestions?

Edit: tried to re flash the firmware again but it won't enter into update mode. Tried to change the version in the text file back to 1.01 but it keeps overwriting to v1.10. Tried to change version on text and make the file read only and it does not work either. I couldn't find any Fostex email support or anything so they could give me 1.01 firmware or anything. I guess I'm stuck with a $299 paperweight

EDIT 2: tried to flash the firmware from the hp-a4 bl, the amp went into update mode, then re flashed the regular hp-a4 firmware and everything working now


----------



## hanouk (Aug 3, 2017)

I'm in the same situation as you

I received the HP-A4 today, no sound on the PC when connected on Win 10. I installed the driver before plugging the USB,  the DAC is recognized without issue, but just no sound at all.

So i decided to update the firmware, but after updating it successfully (apparently), i got stuck like you with the 44.1k led flashing red.

Since putting the BL firmware worked for you, I tried to do the same, the update was stopped half way with flashing red at the 48k led. When you say "the amp went into update mode and that you re-flashed", can you develop a bit ? Mine is stuck at the 48k flashing red, and the power led switching between green and orange light.

Is there a way to reset the dac ?


----------



## alucard177

hanouk said:


> I'm in the same situation as you
> 
> I received the HP-A4 today, no sound on the PC when connected on Win 10. I installed the driver before plugging the USB,  the DAC is recognized without issue, but just no sound at all.
> 
> ...



Ok first don't worry you won't brick your amp or anything like that. Be sure that the device is being recognized in the device manager, if not reinstall the driver. If it is installed correctly change the sample rate to 44.1k 16 bits in the properties. Also make sure that you are selecting the correct input, USB in most cases.


----------



## hanouk

I've finally managed to make it work, dont know exactly what made them work since I tried a lot of things in 10-15 minutes.

From what i've read, I had some concerns about the power output and the capacity of the amp section to power my HD600-650s.

I tried them, and with low gain I'm between 12am and 2.30pm on the knob for listenable to loud (but still reasonable) db levels. Defintely enough for me.


----------



## Arnauds

Hey guys , 
I'm in the same position , updated my hpa4 to the last firmware , power is green and the 44k led flashing red , stuck like this

The windows driver installed ok , can't make it work :/

any ideas maybe ?

Thank you !


----------



## Arnauds

Well I'll reply to myself , I removed the fostex audio driver .. then I did the windows sound test 16-44 24-96 etc and it was working ..

Can't get how it is working but it working flawlessly now , (with no fostex driver installed on my pc .. )


----------



## ThunderBolt03

Anyone have tried to compare with HP-A3 ? 
I'm using HP-A3 with muses op amp 8920, sounds great


----------



## JimJames (Nov 15, 2017)

Anybody can share some experience with it pairing with ATH AD1000/2000 or AKG K712? And if 250€ is a good price for it new
And reading the specs: Phones    Connector:    Stereo phone
    Max Output:    100mW (32-ohm loaded)
    THD:    less than 0.04% at 1kHz, 32-ohm loaded, 100mW
    Frequency response:    20Hz - 80kHz +/-3dB (1kHz, 32ohm loaded, 100mW, FS 192kHz)

Isn't 32 ohm too damn low? How can it power anything? If someone can explain it to a newcomer...


----------



## Tsukuyomi

Yay fellow HPA4 users!  im glad to join your ranks.

@JimJames i've tried to plug in a friends AK712 Pro and... not enough power im afraid  it didnt sound as good as when i used my friends magni 3 & modi 3.
They really needed more power to sound better.

I dont want to sell my HPA4, but i am going to be buying soon an RME ADI2-DAC because it has more power and sounds cleaner. it also has more features that im looking for and the noise floor in the fostex when listening to quieter songs is starting to annoy me. i also dont like the crackle sometimes when i turn the volume nob to increase or decrease volume. small things like that lol.


----------



## skingg

Tsukuyomi said:


> Yay fellow HPA4 users!  im glad to join your ranks.
> 
> @JimJames i've tried to plug in a friends AK712 Pro and... not enough power im afraid  it didnt sound as good as when i used my friends magni 3 & modi 3.
> They really needed more power to sound better.
> ...


I have the BL (balanced) version of the HP-A4 however my K712 Pro plays fine through it unbalanced. Pretty sure there are no changes in the specifications save for the addition of a 4 pin XLR output. Unless powering through the AC adapter makes a difference as I understand that the HP-A4 is only usb powered.


----------



## Tsukuyomi

skingg said:


> I have the BL (balanced) version of the HP-A4 however my K712 Pro plays fine through it unbalanced. Pretty sure there are no changes in the specifications save for the addition of a 4 pin XLR output. Unless powering through the AC adapter makes a difference as I understand that the HP-A4 is only usb powered.


I think it does make a difference, powering through the USB seems like its not giving enough.


----------



## hardikkeshan (Feb 26, 2019)

Hi,

My Fostex HP A4, is not being detected by PC or any laptop. Same green light with blinking 44.1k red light. Tried flashing again but unsuccessful. When using A4BL firmware, DAC shows error in flashing.  Changed cables and devices. I'm worried that a $400 DAC doesn't go brick. Please suggest a way forward, any factory reset or firmware.


----------



## skingg

hardikkeshan said:


> Hi,
> 
> My Fostex HP A4, is not being detected by PC or any laptop. Same green light with blinking 44.1k red light. Tried flashing again but unsuccessful. When using A4BL firmware, DAC shows error in flashing.  Changed cables and devices. I'm worried that a $400 DAC doesn't go brick. Please suggest a way forward, any factory reset or firmware.


Have you tried contacting Fostex support directly?


----------



## hardikkeshan (Feb 26, 2019)

Not helpful, nobody replies. Plus I don't have the receipt, so they don't support.

This is showing on my device manager

Unknown USB Device (Device descriptor request failed)


----------



## Tsukuyomi

Did you buy the HPA4 used or brand new? which retailer did you buy it from maybe they can arrange a repair either with them or fostex.
Have you tried plugging into other computers ?
are your computers up to date on the lastest drivers ?


----------



## hardikkeshan

Hi, I am in India so there would be no support. Yes, I have tried it on other laptops, different cable etc. And everything is up to date.


----------



## cathee

hardikkeshan said:


> Hi, I am in India so there would be no support. Yes, I have tried it on other laptops, different cable etc. And everything is up to date.



Are you sure it's a working unit? 

I've found Fostex to be relatively responsive with customer service/technical support (takes a couple of days to get a reply) but definitely helpful. When did you write them?


----------



## hardikkeshan

Yes cathee it was working normal. Suddenly it started to do it. I went on a holiday, when I came back I'm facing this issue.


----------



## hardikkeshan

I need either need firmware or flashing tips to reset/restart my dac, that might solve the problem.


----------



## cathee

hardikkeshan said:


> I need either need firmware or flashing tips to reset/restart my dac, that might solve the problem.



Definitely should email Fostex. Their customer service team will help troubleshoot it for you and suggest ways to proceed. I doubt anyone here will be able to diagnose your problem remotely..


----------



## alucard177

There you have the firmware 1.1 follow the instructions and flash it. Also re- install drivers if necessary. Make sure you are selecting the right input and output.

https://www.fostexinternational.com/docs/tech_support/software_updates.shtml

How to update:

https://www.fostexinternational.com/docs/tech_support/downloads/HPA4_FirmwareUpdateProcedures_E.pdf


----------



## hardikkeshan

I tried flashing multiple times but it not going into update mode through A4 V1.1 Files, but shown error when used A4 BL files that is the orange and 48k light were blinking.


----------



## Mockiteur

I just received the HP-A4 (non-balanced) and it sounds fantastic!
I have HD58X Jubilee's and K7XX and was worried the usb powered horse wouldn't be able to do the trick but it works.
Gotta admit I did consider getting the BL just for the juice but I'm not running any balanced headphones nor am I planning to do that ever.


----------



## morpheus620

I also have the Fostex for a few days and I have not noticed the sound delay in games.
To make it short and sweet. The problem is the Windows 10 driver from Fostex. This causes the delay. And as some users have already reported it works with the Windows driver. But it worsens the sound. I found older drivers on the Japanese side and I found one with which everything works. It is the last driver for Windows 8 from 2013 

https://www.fostex.jp/download/fostex-usb-audio-driver/

Windows 8 driver: https://www.fostex.jp/wp/wp-content/uploads/2014/08/FOSTEX_USB_Audio-_Driver_v2031.zip


----------



## morpheus620

I bought 2 opamps. Burson Audio v5i and the Muses8920.
I have come to the conclusion that the Burson has a wonderful sound. The stage is wide and the heights crystal clear.
The Muses is also good for its price and who does not want to spend a lot of money should grab the Muses anyway.


----------



## morpheus620

hardikkeshan said:


> Not helpful, nobody replies. Plus I don't have the receipt, so they don't support.
> 
> This is showing on my device manager
> 
> Unknown USB Device (Device descriptor request failed)


I suddenly have the same mistake. I wanted to connect speakers and suddenly a message appears in Windows that there are problems. Now I have the same error message. The Fostex is no longer recognized. No matter what I do. It only works optically with an external USB charger.


----------



## alucard177 (Sep 5, 2021)

Dumb question guys, is it possible to use HP-A4 as an amp only? Can I connect a DAC to it with the optical input? I'm planning to connect a topping DAC to the fostex and use it as an amp only but I'm not sure is this can be done. Here is the back of the topping, it has an optical out, connecting it with RCA cables is out of the question since the HP-A4 does not have analog inputs.

Topping DAC





HP-A4 back


----------



## Deleeh

alucard177 said:


> Dumb question guys, is it possible to use HP-A4 as an amp only? Can I connect a DAC to it with the optical input? I'm planning to connect a topping DAC to the fostex and use it as an amp only but I'm not sure is this can be done. Here is the back of the topping, it has an optical out, connecting it with RCA cables is out of the question since the HP-A4 does not have analog inputs.
> 
> Topping DAC
> 
> ...


Hello,
No, you can't.
Because all Rca inputs are output, not input.
Also the ones from the topping are all output.
Tos, Usb and Coax are input.
The Fostex has only input Opt and Usb and an opt output as well as Rca out.


----------

